# A Road to Glory and Chaos.(Recruitment)



## revan4559

Introduction:

This roleplay is about a group of ten (and some npc's) chaos marine's trying to get the ultimate blessing of the chaos gods...Ascension into the ranks of Daemonic Princedom. It starts with group in the end stages of a blood tournament on the daemonic world of Drakaasi. The reason why these marine's joined the tournament was to win over the cultist's of the other warbands and their warriors and equipment so they have the means to start their road to daemon-hood.

The Chaos marines dont have to be from the same chapter.

Chaos Sorcerer position is taken.

Rules:

1) Respect each other.
2) No God-Modding
3) Minimum post length of a paragraph(4-5 lines)
3) No maiming or killing other characters without permission from the player.
4)Stay IC.
5) Have Fun.
6) (This is a character creation type of rule) Please could you make characters who have either recently just become chaos marines, exiled troopers who have annoyed their chapter master(and are lucky enough to escape before getting killed) or Chaos marine's who are just fed up with their chapter and decided to strike out on their own to become much much greater.

For weapons and equipment there will be a list to choose from, later on in the roleplay there will be new weapons and equipment to get, but at the start you can only chose from the list. Please choose stuff from the list, deamon/power weapons and special Armour will come later:

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Bolter, Chain Sword, Chain Axe, Sword, Axe, Club, Mace, Combat Knife, (Devastator marine weapons: Heavy bolter, las cannon, missile launcher, heavy flamer, plasma cannon).

Equipment: Mark 2 through 7 Power Armour, Jump Pack, Bionic Limbs(Eye, Arm, Leg ect), Frag/Krak Grenades, melta-bombs.


Character Sheet(Feel free to add more if you want):
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
Background:
Chapter/Legion:
Weapons:
Equipment:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

I join, I am guruck, a marine of the exocomunicated dark tusks chapter, my armor is covered in a black leathery material, as I am possesed, I am bestially in my actions and ways, after being lost from my chapter (teleportation error) I have been hard on my luck after being lost and am not trusting, my trust is something you must work to gain!

edit: I have a heavy bolter and a combat knife, I perfer to use my knife and my long adamantium tusks rather than my bolter, but when the going gets tough...



my age is unknown as I was lost in the warp for a considerable time afterthe mishap!


----------



## revan4559

Primarch Lorgar said:


> I join, I am guruck, a marine of the exocomunicated dark tusks chapter, my armor is covered in a black leathery material, as I am possesed, I am bestially in my actions and ways, after being lost from my chapter (teleportation error) I have been hard on my luck after being lost and am not trusting, my trust is something you must work to gain!


Very nice, is it possible to get you to fill out the character sheet? will help to know what gear you have and what gear upgrades i can add in later on once we get started.


----------



## Anfo

One question, when you say axe and sword, are the power weapons, or just you average axe?

*Name:*Hann Firkun

*Age:*297

*Appearance:*Hann's skin is pearl white with crevasses cut into it. In these crevasses flows a lava-like substance. This same substance replaced his blood. Hann's teeth are long and sharp, resembling fat needles. Because of their size, Hann's mouth is always open and his long tongue snakes out through an opening in his teeth at the front of his mouth.
Hann wears a short orange cape with black trim. Having gone through so many battles, the caps is tattered. On his chest, Hann has a large black eight pointed star. On the left shoulder pad of his armor, is the symbol of his chapter. An orange skull that is on fire.
Hann's armor is painted orange with black trim. 

*Personality:*Hann has a fiery attitude, he's fast to anger and doesn't stop being mad. When not being angry Hann is an expert strategist. He can make split second decisions that are able to put him in the best place to counter, ambush, defend, or attack from. However, when things don't look good for him and he is about to die, Hann will flee. While this doesn't happen often, Hann will not stand and die when fleeing will let him fight another day.

*Background:*Hann is the chapter master for the renegade chapter The Pyre. Ever since rebelling during the 13th Black Crusade, Hann has led his pyromaniacs from world to world, burning all that stands in their way. This entire time Hann was trying to appease the gods and ascend. When he heard of the blood tournament of Drakaasi, Hann instructed his chapter to wait until his return as a daemon prince, confident that he alone would take the prize.

*Chapter:*The Pyre

*Weapons:*Bolt Pistol, Axe

*Equipment:*Mark 7 Power Armour, Frag/Krak Grenades.


----------



## komanko

Just to be sure, because I dont want to start getting serious about writing unless you are really planing on running this one, so are you commited to this?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Name:* Dasker Maulus
*Age:* 434
*Appearance:* Dasker is constantly seen in his Mark 7 Power Armour, in the colours of the Night Lords Legion, with the Imperial eagle heavily defiled. He never takes off his helmet, so nobody knows what his face is like. 
*Personality:* Dasker is maniac who likes nothing more than killing, and killing lots. He will kill anyone for the sake of it. 
*Background:* Origianlly a member of the Night Lords, he deserted them when they left him to die on the Planet of Corvax.He vows to kill all Night Lords that he comes across, and hates any sorcerer. 
*Chapter:* Night Lords. 
*Weapons:* Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Frag/Krak Grenades, Bionic Eye.
*Equipment:* Mark 7 Power Armour, Jump Pack. 
*Chaos God:* He worships Khorne, the Blood God.


----------



## ROT

Name: Akronn
Age: 100
Background: None
Weapons: A bolter
Armour: Power Armour mark 7
Equipment: None.
Chapter: None

Ignore the 6 paragraphs i posted, Apparently this is better.


----------



## revan4559

when i say sword and axe, they are normal weapons. power weapons and deamon weapons wont come in until later when we start to get blessings from the chaos gods. And yes i will be committed to this.((will post my character in a few minutes))

ROT, is it possible to get you to edit your weapons and armour? not having any deamon weapons or special armour in the roleplay just yet.


----------



## Anfo

komanko said:


> Just to be sure, because I dont want to start getting serious about writing unless you are really planing on running this one, so are you commited to this?


What the hell are you talking about? Just cause he hasn't posted much on here doesn't mean that is is incompetent. He just recently joined. Big deal.

If I remember correctly, you showed up here on Heresy Online and the first thing you did was start a recruitment thread.

I'm sorry, but just walking into a recruitment thread and saying you think that he will quit half way through the thread is pretty damn insulting.


----------



## ROT

Good Point Well Made There Anfo!!! )))


----------



## darkreever

Fixed the double post for you, because its not like you couldn't edit your previous post or anything..


Anyway, thank you for that Anfo; because its so easy for a member who is not currently logged on to change his character the instant the GM tells him it needs to be changed.



Looks interesting revan4559, but if your playing this with six slots for players and then filling one of them up with a character of your own then why not just say you are looking for five? Also, why do you even have to be taking up one of the six slots? You made sure to keep four slots closed as NPC's so why not just use one of them as the potential squad leader.


Also, might be a good idea to limit what people can have their characters be. I mean honestly, the chapter master of a renegade chapter and the former second of the Tyrant of Badab? Both of whom have very basic equipment and will eventually get something better, even though characters like that should have very good gear from the start. Characters like that may wind up leaving the less badass of characters in the dust, in my experiences anyway.


edit - Oh and ROT, get that fucking insult off your post before I do it for you. People will clearly be able to see that you edited in the last bit, because obviously the GM and another member won't have said anything had it been there beforehand. Don't try to be a smart ass, it tends to just make things worse and some people looking dumber than they should be.


----------



## revan4559

darkreever said:


> Fixed the double post for you, because its not like you couldn't edit your previous post or anything..
> 
> 
> Anyway, thank you for that Anfo; because its so easy for a member who is not currently logged on to change his character the instant the GM tells him it needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks interesting revan4559, but if your playing this with six slots for players and then filling one of them up with a character of your own then why not just say you are looking for five? Also, why do you even have to be taking up one of the six slots? You made sure to keep four slots closed as NPC's so why not just use one of them as the potential squad leader.
> 
> 
> Also, might be a good idea to limit what people can have their characters be. I mean honestly, the chapter master of a renegade chapter and the former second of the Tyrant of Badab? Both of whom have very basic equipment and will eventually get something better, even though characters like that should have very good gear from the start. Characters like that may wind up leaving the less badass of characters in the dust, in my experiences anyway.


Thanks for the input, ill edit my post now with some new stuff then ill pm those taking part to re-read the starting post so they can edit what they need to?


----------



## komanko

no no no, you didint understand me, I said first of all that I dont want to start writing a serious character if he is not willing to finish this RP, some GMs know from the start that they will not finish it...

Secondly when I opened my RP it was after ive been in heresy for a while before posting the reqruitment thread, I didnt post it right away, and even so its not like it is the first time ive been playing RPs, and I played here for some time before starting the thread so please check before you start throwing accusations.

And also first it wasent an insult and no I didnt say it because he didnt post much. For RPs to be good you dont have to create a huge impressive reqruitment thread, ofcourse it can help but its not neccessery,

Revan, thanks for answer, didnt mean to insult so im sorry if you were offended. Ill be editing this soon with a character.


----------



## revan4559

Character Sheet:

Name: Modeus

Age: 381

Appearance: Modeus has very pale skin, border lining light grey, he has long raven black hair which fall's upon his shoulders. He has dark green eyes with pupils very similar to a cat(slitted). He stands around 7 foot 10 inches tall with a muscle build which compliments his height.

Personality: Modeus has always been very egotistical and cunning. In every battle he has been in he prefers to fight his way to the front and goads the strongest opponent to come fight him in single combat, not caring about life or death, as long as his side wins and he achieves fame. Modeus's leadership abilities are alittle above average when he is called upon to a leadership role and even though he is now a follower of Chaos he doesnt waste the lives of his men without a good reason.

Background: Modeus was originally from the Relictors Chapter before they were excommunicated by the Inquisition. Back then he was only a normal battle brother who longed for fame. After his chapter was excommunicated and fled to their new base near the eye of terror, he called the rest of the chapter cowards and left them in-self exile. After a year of traveling he heard dark whispers inside his head, promising as much fame and power he could want, all he had to do was embrace chaos.

Chapter: Previously Relictors(http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Relictors)

Weapons: Chain Sword, Bolt Pistol, Combat knife.
Equipment: Mark 7 Power Armour.


----------



## komanko

Ok, as you asked me here is is:

Originally Posted by komanko
Name:Nerr'ak Gorgon

Age: 323

Appearance: Nerr'ak stand in a 6.8 Ft tall, and have a solid build. He has long black hair, and his eyes are like a vortex of blackness. Most of the time Nerr'ak a MK VII power armor this armor is completely white except the shoulder pads which has an ironish color on them. The emperors Aquila he changed to the symbol of tzeentch. Except that his armor is decorated with chants and spikes and even flesh and bones of his foes. Nerr'ak doesn't wear a helm, if needed he protects his head with a warp barrier. Also beyond the simple decorations Nerr'ak uses he has a hood and a cape both white, in the same color of his armor. The hood covers his head making his face invisible to friends or foes. His cape reaches from his shoulders to his feet.

Personality: Treacherous yet somewhat faithful Nerr'ak works only to further his own goals, he is like his good Tzeentch. There are only to things that matter to him, ascending to demon hood no matter what the cost and gathering as much forbidden lore and knowledge to gain more power. Yet when his allies are of use he is indeed faithful to them and will help them as much as he can so long as it furthers his and his patrons goals. Nerr'ak is not a very chatty fellow, he speaks only when spoken to and wont reveal his thoughts to anyone, keeping his plans and strategies for each and every one only for himself. He will deceive and lie to anyone to get to his goal.

Background: Nerr'ak hails from the Warp Wielders chapter, The Warp Wielders are renegade psykers from many great chaos chapters like the Thousand sons and the Word Bearers. Does psykers formed a warband called the Warp Wielders but soon many Psykers joined them and they became a renegade chapter dedicated to tzeentch, the name of the chapter comes from the members.
After Honing his skills and learning a bit from every member of the chapter, Nerr'ak decided to go and fare on his own. Thus after a while he stumbled upon the daemon world of Drakaasi, that is when he found out that there is a tournament there and he decided to pit himself against what the gods throw at him to prove that he is worthy of daemonhood.

*adding this as a note because I dont want to start rewriting the background just to integrate it.
Before joining the Warp Wielders he didn't have a chapter, he was a travelling psyker, lets say some kind of a mercenary, he travelled from world to world in search of lore and knowledge, but after awhile he started getting interested in the "forbidden knowledge" and slowly succumbed to chaos. After some time he sought refuge in the eye of terror. There he was recruited to the Warp Wielders and swore allegiance to Tzeentch. After learning from the Warp Wielders a bit he saw that he does not advance as quickly as he hoped and decide to go on alone, so he left the Warp Wielders and then arrived at the planet with the blood tournament.

Chapter: The Warp Wielders

Weapons: Bolt Pistol and a Bedlam Staff

Equipment: MK VII power armor, frag grenades and a jump pack for escape or keeping distance if needed

Current Powers: Psychic Spike, Fire Blast and Lightning Bolt.


----------



## revan4559

ok, all 6 of us are on.

I'll be typing up the action thread, so please be patient. We will be on the daemon world for awhile, seeing as all of our characters have to meet ect and win the tournament to get the ship and the cultists.


----------



## emporershand89

hey revan, this looks like a good story, can you accept a seventh marine by any chance, a neophyte????


----------



## revan4559

pm me your idea and ill read it over and edit it in if its good enough, ok?

ok action thread is up and started. Feel free to start posting there, but we wont go too far today, due to Guruck is offline and will need to catch up, that fair?

If you would like to join then feel free to either Send me a PM or add my msn: [email protected]

even though originally there was going to be 6 of us, i got 2 more requests so ill put a limit at a Maximum of 10 of us(me and 9 others).


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Ghazan Stigeus

Age: 235

Appearance: Ritual scars line his body to show his devotion to Slaanesh. Both his eyes are jet black orbs and he has a forked tongue. His veins protrude from his body showing the black ichor that courses through his body and his nails have become sharp talons while his teeth have been sharpened to needle point

Personality: Ghazan is an arrogant, self abosorbed champion, utterly devoted to the Prince of Pleasures. He cares only about the thrill of battle and the screams of his enemies to show his praise to Slaanesh. He holds a disdain for the followers of Khorne but sees all people as potential converts or sacrifices.

Background: Ghazan served first among the Violators. Roaming from world to world, killing, mutilating and sacrificing whole populations to the glory of the Dark Prince. After returning with his brothers to the Great Eye after another sucessful raid against a Hive World, Ghazan dreamt of a tournament of chaos and the untold rewards that awaited him. Seeing this as a sign from Slaanesh, Ghazan quickly set course for Drakaasi

Chapter: Violators

Weapons: Bolt Pistol and Sword

Equipment: Mark VI Power Armor and Frag Grenades


----------



## komanko

You know ROT, hmmm no naked man even if he is serving chaos would survive a 60 ft drop rom a building, dont you think you are overdoing it abit... Try keeping it realistic, if you need advice feel free to ask... Saying that just because I didnt see you here so Im assuming you are new to this.


----------



## emporershand89

Alright there we go


Name: Pericles Wattinr

Age: Unknown

Personality: Wattinr is not like your typical Chaos marine in that he’s not trying to impress all the Gods of Chaos, or commit the most heinous acts of evil. Wattinr is on the path of the warrior of Khorne, and as such has a more neutral evil side to him. He’s quiet, talking only when he finds it necessary. He makes few friends, and prefers to kill those worth of combat. He is slow to anger, but once angry, doesn’t let it go to easily

Appearance: Your typical Aspiring Khorne warrior, with Khorne armor, a nasty scar across his left eye. He doesn’t wear a helmet

History: Wattinr can remember little past when he became an Aspiring warrior of Chaos. He use to belong to the Thousand Sons Legion, and was a field commander, but beyond that everything is cloudy. He has spent what seems like an eternity fighting to prove himself to Khorne, the Blood God. Now he has finally been given his chance, and has joined up with a small band to finally claim that title, and show that he is the mightiest warrior of all.

Equipment: Chainsword Sword, Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife, Mark 7 armor


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

btw, ROT, I liked your original post, good stuff!:victory:


----------



## darkreever

Remember Lorgar, theres a character sheet you need to go through for your own character:

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
Background:
Chapter:
Weapons:
Equipment:


Emporershand, take your own advice and shut the fuck up and stop trying to stir up settled things. This was quite clearly handled and done with at the start of page two but you seem intent on making your own thoughts known on something where they do not belong.


----------



## emporershand89

ok, serious darkreveer chill out, sorry!!! I thought he was still going on about it. 

by the way, where in NY are you going to school????


----------



## Medic Marine

Name: Grisallis
Age: 216 at the fall of caliban
Appearance: slim build for an astartes, face is marred heavily from a chain blade to the brow. Along with burns to left cheek. Power armor remain jet black with the DA seal replaced with sigils of Tzeench. 
Personality: A Dark individual he now enjoys the skills of an apothecary with out anistetic and the rush of the killing blow. 
Background: Grisallis was an Astartes who made planet fall on Caliban to reclaim the world after the Lion El Johnson was fired upon. He was struck uncosious by a traidor marine and left ot die as the world broke apart. He awoke on cadia durin gthe 12th black crusade and found is way back to the eye of terror in one of abbandon's ships. Having freed himself he searched for a way to strike out at the Legion that betrayed him.
Chapter: Dark Angels
Weapons:Bolt pistol and Chainsword
Equipment: Narthecium and stim pack (currently weak looking to upgade)


----------



## revan4559

for the 9th marine im looking for someone who can be a corrupt tech-marine.

To make posting easier, i think we should have a post order so everyone gets a chance. ill be first in the order so i can give out the orders and the scenario's and everyone else can react before we continue. so order will be:

1) Revan4559
2) Komanko
3) Anfo
4) ROT
5) Nightlord92
6) Bane_Of_Kings
7) Primarch Lorgar
8) Emperorshands89
9) Medic Marine
10)


----------



## deathbringer

I'll have a crack at a corrupt techmarine. Never done a tech boy before. One of the only things I havent tried 

Im off out in a few minutes but im quite happy to put up a charactor for your approval and then get on with the action thread. 

I'm usually uneasyabout joining rp's but ehh what the hell we live but once

_________________________________________________________

Also revan a little advice from someone who has run a couple of moderately successful rp's and been in a fair few ranging from the terrible to the exceptional

A post order probably wont work,for example person b is ill thus cant post or get to a computor. Thus it stalls the whole thing.

How things are normally done and for the best rp's is you update for everyone, i find the best rp's involve some form of individual updates for each charactor. It makes it more work for you but the best gm's manage and dont truly take part using there own charactors to guide the players rather than dominate them.

See the epic thread better known as the claw,darkreever is the mod of the forums for a reason. He is indeed a king of gm's as is unekpekted 22. A great lad and a fantastic gm.

Have a study of their styles and quite simply you cant go wrong. Of course i cant tell you what to do, and im sure you will have great success but thats my advice.

I know for a fact darkreever is always open to serious pm's asking for advice and I am more than willing to press my own opinions.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Arn't corrupt techmarines obliterators?


----------



## Deus Mortis

No, but Obliterators are usually techmarines. They are usually techmarines/tech adepts/other fanatics about technology who are infected with the Obliterator virus, which allows them to make their very flesh into weapons. But in short no, some techmarines are still techmarines, all be it mutated ones, but there are some who still are tehmarines. This is what Lexicanum says (I know this isn't the gospel truth, but having played Chaos marines, most of this information is ripped right out of the codex, and so is solid):

"Obliterators are rare and mysterious fighters who owe their allegiance to no particular Chaos God or Legion. Instead they form an insular cult obsessed with the pursuit of technological and alchemical knowledge and the fusion of flesh and steel. Its members, usually former Techmarines, have been infected with a contagion known as Obliterator Virus, which sears their flesh to their armour and grows them into massive behemoths with devastating powers.

The virus has the effect to merge the carriers with the objects they hold, including weapons, and allows them to respawn them at will. They also have the ability to spawn ammunition for their weapons, a most disturbing experience for one unknowingly infected with the virus. Their skin is merged with the metals they have absorbed, making them extraordinarily robust. Though their bulky stature doesn't allow them to move quickly across the battlefield they are able to teleport almost anywhere with ease.

In most Chaos Space Marine forces, only a few members are infected, and as such are much sought after. This is the opposite within the Iron Warriors Legion where the first Obliterators emerged. They have a special association with the Obliterator Cult and have vast numbers of them waiting to receive their orders."


----------



## revan4559

If any of you have played and completed Dawn of War II Chaos Rising, then you know there can be normal corrupt techmarines. And sure pm me your character sheet for me to read before posting it.


----------



## komanko

Primarch Lorgar a note to you, please dont control my charater  and also there was no fight between the sorcerer and the COK(champion of khorne). The COK thought it only


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Ferrore
Age: Over 2000 years old, though his actual age is of very little importance to him

Appearance: Always goes hooded, wrapped in his swirling deep blue cloak, ensuring that his skull is never seen. His face is now a mask of iron glowing red bionic eyes in the sockets, the helm and gauntlets of his blood red power armour discarded so as to show the gleaming bionics when his cloak shifts.. Over the years he has become entirely bionic, each of his limbs, powered by pistons and cogs.

The small amount of flesh on his body is directly under his breast plate wrinkled and pockmarked by thousands of injections over the years. Each another twisted and ultimately failed attempt by the genetor.

Background: Sent to Mars by his chapter for his 30 years training, though he excelled in his knowledge and recollection of the Liturgies and Runes that comprised his teachings. Yet he found his fascination, his own calling in the works of the Genetor. 

He uncovered an innate fascination with and his own gentic make up and thus though he continued his intended studies he spent more and more of his free time amongst the genetors becoming accepted and ever more learned in there art.

His fall was destined as upon his return to the chapter, he was forced to maintain the regular duties of a techmarine,the repairs that he had once found a delight in, became mundane and unskilled compared to the glorious complexity of his own make up.

Upon a distant world where the warriors of abbaddons black legion made war, he discovered for the first time the glory of an obliterator. These behemoth's once Peturabo's noble sons, now slaved to the warmaster and it was here upon the battle field that Ferrero saw perfection.

The subtle mingling of flesh and iron called out to the genetor within him and he strove across the battle field to reach these godly techpriests. He stood before these ancient gods of knowledge and all hatred and loathing that formed the core of the imperial creed he had always held dear was lost as he looked upon these ancient gods.. All devotion crushed in the sight of perfection

"Take me with you. I will not fight you, you are perfection."

As the traitor legions were repulsed once more by the might of the imperium, Ferrero withdrew with the black legion. He fought alongside them and became brothers with the obliterator's as they tested him and taught him, learned his secrets as he divulged ever deeper into there genetics. 

It was years before he was granted his wish, to be infected with the virus, to become truly one of them. Ceremonially he was touched by each of the obliterators a single kiss from each grotesque form into a single wound upon his cheek.

Yet the virus did not take, some innate protection prevented the virus from taking hold. Ever more frustrated he began to attempt to inject obliterator blood into the vein in his right pectoral. Yet still it would not take. The obliterators sympathised yet they were equals Ferrero an outcast.

Eventually deep in shame he fled, fled into the warp and hid, hid from the light, the hatred and jealousy, the loathing of his own flesh festering as he cowered.

Finally his rage broke and he tore away his armour, taking up the flamer attatched to the servo arm he turned it upon himself, torched the flesh from his own bones in a furious rage of self loathing.

His screams of pain, the blood pouring from his skin attracted the attention of the blood god and he saw the infernal rage that kept the torched and desecrated body alive. The blood god appeared to Ferrero and was surprised to see the corpse, merely bone and sinew rushed at him, roaring in anguish and rage. Collapsing only when the vision dissappeared.

Khorne showered Ferrero promises of vengeance, of war and slaughter, of revenge for the flesh he had once loved,studied and now despised. He drew him on with hate, visions, fanning the flames of his rage and Ferrero crawled, screaming in agony, through flame and ice he crawled, dragging his power armour behind him

Delirous with only the spark of his rage holding him onto life, khorne drew him to Madrengard, where his limbs were replaced with bionics, his exoskeleton reinforced with steel though the single strip of flesh upon his right pectoral covered with needle marks, remained untouched and unharmed, a reminder of Ferrero's mission, to destroy for his shame. 

Personality: Damaged beyond repair, he is bitter and twisted, loathing the flesh that others bear. The rage is eternal, khornes wrath adding to his own hatred. The hatred is difficult to work out, he adores flesh, its perfection and mouldability yet he despise his owninadequacy, his own ability to become the perfect form he so desperately desired. Jealousy and self loathing have festered into a blinding hatred that he unleashes upon those that stand in his way.

The menial tasks he once despised have become his idol, when he works with the machine spirit in simple repetitive tasks his mind is truly his once more. He covets these times as much as he covets vengeance thus he is in a continual battle between rage and peace. Thus he is often seen tinkering away, trying to keep his mind clear.

To say he strives leadership is a difficult question. He strives to prove himself as a great warrior to compensate for his failings.

Chapter:Salamanders
Weapons: Servo harness bearing a servo claw and a flamer. His two fists are bionic and he carries a chainsword in each which he sheaths over the back of his cloak.

Equipment: Servo harness frag and krak grenades

Hope its ok getback to me, it was too long for the pm so i posted it up,

More than happy to edit think it might be a little too overhyped


----------



## revan4559

Very good, may i point out you typed the personality part twice xD? may want to edit out one of them. and then read the action thread and join in.

in the action thread, really need emperorshand, primarch lorgar, ROT and Nightlord to post before i move it onto the next phase.


----------



## deathbringer

Editted, bit of a fail on my part. Decided to give the background first to give a bit of info on why he is such a headcase forgot i had already started personality.

I will indeed join in.


----------



## emporershand89

gotcha, already on it boss


----------



## revan4559

Really need Primarch Lorgar, Medic Marine, ROT and deathbringer to post before we can continue, dont want to leave them behind.


----------



## deathbringer

I have a few first minute comments to make

Firstly delighted to be in, a nice little rp full of entusiasm

However Revan can you give us a little time. I know your enthusiastic etc but seriously i've had my charactor up for approximately 3 hours. Now maybe I'm a little different my posts arent 5 lines of blood for the blood god pompous posturings etc i like to reflect a little,

However I need a little more time to get a post up.

Secondly this is just a general roleplay related thing.
It would be nice to have alittle reflection. Hardly any of you par barbed insults and scattered mutterings have reflected at all on other charactors. I'm far from the best rp'er but a key part is reflection. I mean your charactors have just met 9 new people 9 surely you'dstudy them a bit sortout your threats make conclusions.

Even study the warehouse, is it a hovel or are you used to a small cell, your thoughts and feelings

Interact a little

I mean yes many a khorne warrior shouts blood for the blood god but im sure your average khornate gent will look for his threats, who might beat him, who wouldnt he have accepted. Who will he have to watch

Thats rping guys and im sure any of the veteran rp'ers will agree with me. 

I'm sorry i sound like a bitch but i just wanted to throw my thoughts out there


----------



## revan4559

deathbringer said:


> I have a few first minute comments to make
> 
> Firstly delighted to be in, a nice little rp full of entusiasm
> 
> However Revan can you give us a little time. I know your enthusiastic etc but seriously i've had my charactor up for approximately 3 hours. Now maybe I'm a little different my posts arent 5 lines of blood for the blood god pompous posturings etc i like to reflect a little,
> 
> However I need a little more time to get a post up.
> 
> Secondly this is just a general roleplay related thing.
> It would be nice to have alittle reflection. Hardly any of you par barbed insults and scattered mutterings have reflected at all on other charactors. I'm far from the best rp'er but a key part is reflection. I mean your charactors have just met 9 new people 9 surely you'dstudy them a bit sortout your threats make conclusions.
> 
> Even study the warehouse, is it a hovel or are you used to a small cell, your thoughts and feelings
> 
> Interact a little
> 
> I mean yes many a khorne warrior shouts blood for the blood god but im sure your average khornate gent will look for his threats, who might beat him, who wouldnt he have accepted. Who will he have to watch
> 
> Thats rping guys and im sure any of the veteran rp'ers will agree with me.
> 
> I'm sorry i sound like a bitch but i just wanted to throw my thoughts out there


No problem mate XD ill leave the update for awhile then. give people time to do abit more with the current situation and roleplay abit more with their new 'allies' and ill start the tournament on page 5-7 something. That ok with all of you?


----------



## deathbringer

Quite honestly my first post will be up in about 20 minutes but you have to remember as a Gm its quite easy for an rp'er not to be able to get to a computor for a day.

Some of us, myself priimarily have very little in our lives but others have the dreaded daily toil of hard labour etc....

Honestly i think your doing a fantastic job so far, and i cant wait for the tournament. Im probably alone in saying i think a little pause for thought and conversation would be an excellent addition to this rp.

Plus modeus has still not accepted his newest addition, my good self

I'm dying to see someone try talk to the possessed  i personally have so much to ask him


----------



## revan4559

Well, seeing as we are at the warehouse, you could of followed us ect xD. either way ill let people roleplay in the warehouse for abit.


----------



## ROT

Hey, i wont be continuing with the Roleplay, Its nothing on you guys, i just lost the enthusiasm  But i'll be reading it still, interested to see what i'm missing out on.

Then there was 8.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, just to let you guys know, I'm on holiday in 6 days, for a couple of weeks. no internet unfortuantly.


----------



## revan4559

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, just to let you guys know, I'm on holiday in 6 days, for a couple of weeks. no internet unfortuantly.


no problem, when you get back pm me that your back and i can send you a summary of what we did


----------



## revan4559

sorry for the double post, but ive had an idea of what to do.

I've thought of splitting the roleplay up into different threads. The first roleplay of the story will be the tournament which will be one thread. Then when we get off world we will have a new thread for the next part in the story, and it continues on ect until we all reach daemon-hood. how does that sound?


----------



## komanko

It dosent really matter but its your RP and your choise so go ahead


----------



## Medic Marine

drive it like the red lights are on boss man.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

I'd like one thread, but majority rules, PS i won't be posting till saturday, vacation after today!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Don't care, tbh. You choose. Can't decide? 

Toss a coin.


----------



## revan4559

By the way, in the action thread. There will be some people who cant be "one shotted" as it is known. People like space marine's, chaos lords, and general elites and leaders wont die in one post, you will have to spend awhile fighting them. IF the post is about sneaking up and killing them stealthily, like Nerr'ak, Guruck, Ghazan and Grasillis are doing then its fine. But big battles like that at the warehouse wont happen.

Cultists and general imperial guard soldiers on the other hand will die in one post, as they are pretty much just cannon fodder.


----------



## komanko

this is I think\hope obvious


----------



## The Psyker

Anfo and EH. What the hell is wrong with you two? Did you not read what Revan posted? Or maybe you did and decided to still be lazy about your posts. I'm not talking about how long it was or spelling and punctuation, I am talking about how you two think that you can take on a LORD OF CHAOS with DAEMONIC POWERS no less. It boggles my mind. You cannot hope to defeat such a powerful adversary in one post, its ridiculous to even think that you could even defeat them in one post. I believe you guys should each revise your post and do a little research before you start writing.

If this was an RP that I was running then the fact that you two ignored a specific post would've gotten you kicked out in a second.

Anyways... Just revise your posts and do some research. Those posts are totally unacceptable.


----------



## darkreever

To be fair, Emperorshand did not take on the lord with no problem. He just offed four chaos marines in his post, deciding the actions of another character seemingly of his own accord. Though that was after the post went up about not one offing tougher and elite characters like marines or chaos lords.:laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

ok, woah psyker, slow the Fuck down. 

Alright, first things forst, I didn't fight the daemonic Lord, I left him up for grabbs. I assumed that Anfo or someone else would kill him, since my guy is still slightly weakened from his exchange with Khorne. And my guys a swordsmen, not a champion. He prefers the one strike kill method, and long, drawn out battles are not his thing. Quickly and with percision, that my dude. Did you even read my post cause I think you probably would've seen that

Secondly, love that joke there darkreveer, good one ^_^

Thirdly, akuna matata my man, the story goes on. Besides, the point here is to kill the daemonic dude, and somehow has to do it. Better it be bane-of-kings or Anfo, either one.


----------



## darkreever

revan4559 said:


> By the way, in the action thread. There will be some people who cant be "one shotted" as it is known. People like *space marine's*, chaos lords, and general elites and leaders wont die in one post, you will have to spend awhile fighting them.


Emporershand, the point isn't just to defeat some NPC's; its about telling a story and making it interesting. No less than ten minutes after revan posted the above quote did you post having your character one shot three chaos marines on his own, took control of another players character and had him literally one shot a fourth chaos marine as well as deciding, seemingly of your own accord, that Anfo's character had defeated the chaos lord.

Hopefully you notice the point I'm trying to make. Your acting like nothing that was posted was wrong and that its alright, but your completely disregarding what the GM has decided.


And that wasn't exactly a joke..


----------



## emporershand89

Oh really, i thought it was funny.

Yeah.......I kinda was leaving when I posted that, I'm fixing it up now as we speak, sorry. 

As for one shotting, that was two of them, though I do see your point. Telling the story is what makes it epic, this is true of what you say, but this is a simple skirmish, as I see it, the more dramamtic stories are coming soon. Besides, Anfo's character surely did some ass wopping of its own, i just cleared the way for him, hehehehehe:biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer

And what of bane of kings?
Where is the epic enjoyment for him

you just ass whooped 4 marines
ive been given one by the gm
anfo has the lord
he is left with a cultist or two

Where is the enjoyment for him, the equality, or is he merely meant to masturbate himself into a frenzy over the awesomeness of your charactor?


----------



## Anfo

I haven't killed the chaos lord, we had a little brawl, I disarmed him and I'm awaiting for the GM to say what happens next. Do I kill the lord, do we fight more etc.

And, a nothing said the chaos lord was 'possessed' he was a lord of Slaanesh, which means he was gifted with Slaanesh's powers, he's not some daemon prince in human flesh or what ever you think he is.


----------



## komanko

It dosent matter, a chaos lord, is in other words a *BOSS* and ass you know in most games bosses dont die in 3 hits unless you play sonic. So... make it longer put some effort in it, give the next player something to work with.


----------



## emporershand89

oh, ooohhhhh nnnnnooooo, I thought you killed him, crap, now I gotta edit both posts. Oh thats a problem.

Besides, death I left you one marine, the bolter dude, and thers plenty of cultists running around, heheh:biggrin:

Also, my guy did that on purpose to demonstarte to you how bigger:ireful2: and badder:angry: he is


----------



## deathbringer

Thats the problem emperors hand, your charactors always have to be bigger and badder than everyone elses. 

Your charactor is a thousand son without psychic potential
How that works i dont know considering all not bearing psychic abilities were turned to rubrics by ahriman
You are a chosen of Khorne despite being a thousand son, typically Tzeentchian.

You are a blade master, a crack shot, that can call upon the attentions of Khorne himself
I mean seriously you are pretty much a chaos lord in your own right. 

Thus why the fuck are you following Modeus? thats the real point, your charactor is too badass for this rp and thus it spoils it for everyone else.


Now even in your editted post lets have a look. The gm has stipulated 5 marines 6 cultists and one lord

Anfo has the lord i have one marine and two cultists coming at me
You killed in your post 4 cultists and 4 marines
That by simple addition leaves bane with NOTHING


Are you such a jumped up dick that you cant notice any inequality there? Dont you see how you being some badass bastard spoils it for everyone except you? 

The fact that you dont see anything wrong with what you've done truly astounds me
Yeah your badass blah blah blah but just cos your badass doesnt mean you have the right to be a cunt

Ultimately its the gm's decision on how to proceed but i hope you can see that you being BADASS spoils shit for everyone else.


----------



## revan4559

>.> firstly im going to say this to you ALL re-read Rule: 1 and 2 in my original post of the recruitment thread. But ill post them here to make it easier.

Rule 1: RESPECT EACH OTHER
Rule 2: NO GOD MODDING.

Some of you are following those rules exactly which is brilliant and im enjoying roleplaying with you and trying to be the GM you want. But seriously, i've been reading some posts which are pretty much god-modding and im getting tired of it. I HATE having to get tough on people when i do my own roleplay threads, but i will give you all a warning now. IF i see ANY MORE GOD MODDING i will be afflicting you with Spawndom.

If you dont know what spawndom is, its when a servent of chaos has too many 'gifts' from their chaos gods for their own body and mind to handle. The body becomes a complete and twisted version of their former selves but with great power, but dont think "Yes! i have many gifts and im strong! i will ownz!!!!" because no you want. Spawns are utterly insane and I WILL be controlling them.

The above two paragraphs arent my harsh punishment, this one is, and read it carefully. I want all of you to copy paste this reply into the recruitment thread as a quote, and then Sign your account name that you agree to follow the rules. if you dont then there isnt much point in you being in the roleplay.

Everyone clear on that? 

PS: ignore the imperial fists links, didnt know if you do IF in capitals then it links it to imperial fists.
Also great RP Nightlord, Deathbringer, Komanko, Medic Marine, Anfo, Bane_Of_Kings.


----------



## komanko

deathbringer said:


> Thats the problem emperors hand, your charactors always have to be bigger and badder than everyone elses.
> 
> Your charactor is a thousand son without psychic potential
> How that works i dont know considering all not bearing psychic abilities were turned to rubrics by ahriman
> You are a chosen of Khorne despite being a thousand son, typically Tzeentchian.
> 
> You are a blade master, a crack shot, that can call upon the attentions of Khorne himself
> I mean seriously you are pretty much a chaos lord in your own right.
> 
> Thus why the fuck are you following Modeus? thats the real point, your charactor is too badass for this rp and thus it spoils it for everyone else.
> 
> 
> Now even in your editted post lets have a look. The gm has stipulated 5 marines 6 cultists and one lord
> 
> Anfo has the lord i have one marine and two cultists coming at me
> You killed in your post 4 cultists and 4 marines
> That by simple addition leaves bane with NOTHING
> 
> 
> Are you such a jumped up dick that you cant notice any inequality there? Dont you see how you being some badass bastard spoils it for everyone except you?
> 
> The fact that you dont see anything wrong with what you've done truly astounds me
> Yeah your badass blah blah blah but just cos your badass doesnt mean you have the right to be a cunt
> 
> Ultimately its the gm's decision on how to proceed but i hope you can see that you being BADASS spoils shit for everyone else.


Just golden, golden words!




revan4559 said:


> >.> firstly im going to say this to you ALL re-read Rule: 1 and 2 in my original post of the recruitment thread. But ill post them here to make it easier.
> 
> Rule 1: RESPECT EACH OTHER
> Rule 2: NO GOD MODDING.
> 
> Some of you are following those rules exactly which is brilliant and im enjoying roleplaying with you and trying to be the GM you want. But seriously, i've been reading some posts which are pretty much god-modding and im getting tired of it. I HATE having to get tough on people when i do my own roleplay threads, but i will give you all a warning now. IF i see ANY MORE GOD MODDING i will be afflicting you with Spawndom.
> 
> If you dont know what spawndom is, its when a servent of chaos has too many 'gifts' from their chaos gods for their own body and mind to handle. The body becomes a complete and twisted version of their former selves but with great power, but dont think "Yes! i have many gifts and im strong! i will ownz!!!!" because no you want. Spawns are utterly insane and I WILL be controlling them.
> 
> The above two paragraphs arent my harsh punishment, this one is, and read it carefully. I want all of you to copy paste this reply into the recruitment thread as a quote, and then Sign your account name that you agree to follow the rules. if you dont then there isnt much point in you being in the roleplay.
> 
> Everyone clear on that?
> 
> PS: ignore the imperial fists links, didnt know if you do IF in capitals then it links it to imperial fists.
> Also great RP Nightlord, Deathbringer, Komanko, Medic Marine, Anfo, Bane_Of_Kings.


sure you have my word 

komanko


----------



## Snowy

Just being reading through and I thought it would be a good Rp to join and I was wondering wether or not the recruitment is open, if so great, if not then I'll say now that I like the idea.


----------



## deathbringer

revan4559 said:


> >.> firstly im going to say this to you ALL re-read Rule: 1 and 2 in my original post of the recruitment thread. But ill post them here to make it easier.
> 
> Rule 1: RESPECT EACH OTHER
> Rule 2: NO GOD MODDING.
> 
> Some of you are following those rules exactly which is brilliant and im enjoying roleplaying with you and trying to be the GM you want. But seriously, i've been reading some posts which are pretty much god-modding and im getting tired of it. I HATE having to get tough on people when i do my own roleplay threads, but i will give you all a warning now. IF i see ANY MORE GOD MODDING i will be afflicting you with Spawndom.
> 
> If you dont know what spawndom is, its when a servent of chaos has too many 'gifts' from their chaos gods for their own body and mind to handle. The body becomes a complete and twisted version of their former selves but with great power, but dont think "Yes! i have many gifts and im strong! i will ownz!!!!" because no you want. Spawns are utterly insane and I WILL be controlling them.
> 
> The above two paragraphs arent my harsh punishment, this one is, and read it carefully. I want all of you to copy paste this reply into the recruitment thread as a quote, and then Sign your account name that you agree to follow the rules. if you dont then there isnt much point in you being in the roleplay.
> 
> Everyone clear on that?
> 
> PS: ignore the imperial fists links, didnt know if you do IF in capitals then it links it to imperial fists.
> Also great RP Nightlord, Deathbringer, Komanko, Medic Marine, Anfo, Bane_Of_Kings.


No sweat on my part


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

deathbringer said:


> And what of bane of kings?
> Where is the enjoyment for him, the equality, or is he merely meant to masturbate himself into a frenzy over the awesomeness of your charactor?


So, so, so sigged. :grin:

On a more relevant note, I know it's not my place and that I'm not part of the RP, but I'm seeing a lot of people who I regard with respect here getting quite upset about some Action issues, and unless there is some mass-deletion, this isn't going to be easily resolved. If I may, I would advise that everyone takes into account everything that's been said calmly and coolly, and look not only into things others have done but mostly what they themselves may have done wrong. 

Just take a deep breath, and put it behind you. A continued, heated debate over this issue will just kill the RP utterly. You'll all just have to accept what's happened, and move on. However, if further issues arise I'm sure the GM will not hesitate to take action, as he/she has ably demonstrated above, and reprimand or even remove the culprits of any future problems. 

Again, I know I have no right to say this, but I've tried to come across as neutral as possible and I hope my advice does not fall on deaf ears. And I don't blame any of you either; if I was part of this RP, I'd no doubt be angry or upset as well.

On that note: is there any space for me? It looks awesome. :grin:


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> So, so, so sigged. :grin:
> 
> On a more relevant note, I know it's not my place and that I'm not part of the RP, but I'm seeing a lot of people who I regard with respect here getting quite upset about some Action issues, and unless there is some mass-deletion, this isn't going to be easily resolved. If I may, I would advise that everyone takes into account everything that's been said calmly and coolly, and look not only into things others have done but mostly what they themselves may have done wrong.
> 
> Just take a deep breath, and put it behind you. A continued, heated debate over this issue will just kill the RP utterly. You'll all just have to accept what's happened, and move on. However, if further issues arise I'm sure the GM will not hesitate to take action, as he/she has ably demonstrated above, and reprimand or even remove the culprits of any future problems.
> 
> Again, I know I have no right to say this, but I've tried to come across as neutral as possible and I hope my advice does not fall on deaf ears. And I don't blame any of you either; if I was part of this RP, I'd no doubt be angry or upset as well.
> 
> On that note: is there any space for me? It looks awesome. :grin:


As i say to everyone, PM me your character idea/sheet, ill read it, tell you what needs editting, then tell you to post in the recruitment thread, then find a way to join in the action. so yeah. pm me your character sheet, but Please. NO MORE TZEENTCH WORSHIPERS! *goes insane* too many!
Would prefer either another Slaanesh, Undivided, or maybe Nurgle.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thanks man, I'll try and get that to you today.

And don't worry about Tzeentch. :grin: I was thinking either Slaanesh or Nurgle anyway, but I feel Nurgle is slightly flavourless...at least to me at the moment. *Ug, I don't die. Bullets hit me. Ug. Nothing happens.* Anyway, thanks for the quick response! You're seriously quick. Is there a member's award for super-speedy GMing/RPing? You should get it. Fast. :biggrin: (Oooh irony!)


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Thanks man, I'll try and get that to you today.
> 
> And don't worry about Tzeentch. :grin: I was thinking either Slaanesh or Nurgle anyway, but I feel Nurgle is slightly flavourless...at least to me at the moment. *Ug, I don't die. Bullets hit me. Ug. Nothing happens.* Anyway, thanks for the quick response! You're seriously quick. Is there a member's award for super-speedy GMing/RPing? You should get it. Fast. :biggrin: (Oooh irony!)


No idea, ask Darkreever.


----------



## komanko

At long last ive fount someone as bored as me, Reven you are my hero, lets stalk to forums together for 28\7


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> At long last ive fount someone as bored as me, Reven you are my hero, lets stalk to forums together for 28/7


meh, gives me something to do while i also do job hunting xD.


----------



## komanko

I need to find a job for the rest of the summer to, I need to buy tickets for shows... Ozzy Osbourne and Ensiferum and maybe something else will pop up...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sent my PM to you revan.... I was 187 characters over the maximum PM size limit so I cut out on my ramblings on either end of the post. :grin:

EDIT: Here is the character, which has now been approved by revan:

*Name:* Vladimir Bo'reathkor (Vlad for short)

*Age:* Around 900 years

*Appearance:* Vlad's Mk 6 Power Armour is the darkest shade of blue, ornamented with only a slight hint of deep brass. His helmet forms the visage of a beast of olde; with narrow, slit-like eyes, angular, crisp features, and a pair of curved fangs. His real face is much similar; he has short, pale-white hair which just reaches the bottom of his neck, his chin is bony and his face is gaunt. His eyes are two, yellow slits of malice, and concealed beneath his snarling mouth he sports deadly fangs. He also wears a flowing black cape with a hood, which covers him completely when he wishes to remain un-noticed. 

*Personality:* Vlad is the type of person who speaks little. He is silent most of the time, and any time he does engage in long conversations is either an exception or a necessity. Vlad has learnt to stay in the shadows, and being the centre of attention is not the way to stay hidden. He is an unfaltering warrior in battle, and lives only to further his own prowess and fighting skill. He is not overly brash, but neither is he timid; Vlad seeks to find the perfect balance of war in himself.

*Original Chapter:* Little is known about Vlad's past, as his armour does not denote any particular chapter. (See Background)

*Background:* Vladimir Bo'reathkor was once a proud, noble Astartes. He does not remember which Chapter he served, or how he escaped; he only remembers that he made the right choice. When serving as a defender of the Imperium, Vlad saw the slow decay that gripped the glorious empire. He saw how bureaucracy was turning his sweat and tears into a festering corpse. Seeing that it was time to abandon ship, Vlad swore his service to Chaos. 

The next two hundred years were a misty fog.

Finally, Vlad awoke; a Chaos Marine, clad in midnight armour. His memories were a swirling abyss, but Vlad didn't care. He wished only to continue his war. He fought in several campaigns, joining a warband and laying waste to several Imperial Hives. He was present at the Slaughter of Osmos, and fought with the warrior who was elevated to Daemonhood for his victory. Vlad, never tiring, continued to travel with the warband, taking part in the Desolation of the Archaes Cluster, and in several daring raids on the Clusiarch system. His warband, who's name Vlad cares not to recall, was finally brought to battle on the Fields of Marchgkor, where a combined force of Crimson Fists and Salamanders defeated the Chaos host, scattering the remnants to their ships.

But Vlad, a master of remaining unseen, knew that to attempt to escape the planet was suicide. He knew the enemy would shoot down every single Chaos vessel. So Vlad mingled with the dead, for a while, until the search parties were amongst him. Then, as a hover-scanner passed just over him, Vlad leapt up and gripped the under-side of the vehicle, completely silent. He slowed his breathing and his heart-rate so that he wouldn't come up on scanners. He turned off his entire suit of armour, so there was no power-signature. Enduring the entire search without falling off, Vlad was carried back to the Imperial ships, where he skulked in the sub-sectors of a Salamander cruiser until he escaped in the confusion of a battle with alien pirates.

Commandeering a Thunderhawk, Vlad made his way to the planet below, and through various methods, mostly unlawful, managed to secure passage off the planet and to a Chaos world. And there, he re-joined another warband. He despoiled and ravaged, then was defeated again. And then he returned to fight once again. And again. And again. Vlad's mastery of the shadows seemed un-paralleled, to such an extent that he could completely avoid detection. And now, after decades of war, he seeks to join another warband once again.

*Weapons and Equipment:* _Stormblade_, a broadsword with shining, rippling metal sheen, and a midnight-blue jewel at the pommel of the blade. He also wields a Bolt Pistol and a Combat Knife. He is armoured in a full set of Mk 6 Power Armour, (described in the Appearance section) and a handful of _Night Grenades_; devices Vlad has acquired over his life of war, they unleash a thick, black smoke when activated, and block all visibility, natural sight or even thermal/fibre-optic technology, to anyone ... except Vlad.

*Chaos Affiliation:* Undivided


Now, the only question is how I'm gonna get him in ...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

revan4559 said:


> >.> firstly im going to say this to you ALL re-read Rule: 1 and 2 in my original post of the recruitment thread. But ill post them here to make it easier.
> 
> Rule 1: RESPECT EACH OTHER
> Rule 2: NO GOD MODDING.
> 
> Some of you are following those rules exactly which is brilliant and im enjoying roleplaying with you and trying to be the GM you want. But seriously, i've been reading some posts which are pretty much god-modding and im getting tired of it. I HATE having to get tough on people when i do my own roleplay threads, but i will give you all a warning now. IF i see ANY MORE GOD MODDING i will be afflicting you with Spawndom.
> 
> If you dont know what spawndom is, its when a servent of chaos has too many 'gifts' from their chaos gods for their own body and mind to handle. The body becomes a complete and twisted version of their former selves but with great power, but dont think "Yes! i have many gifts and im strong! i will ownz!!!!" because no you want. Spawns are utterly insane and I WILL be controlling them.
> 
> The above two paragraphs arent my harsh punishment, this one is, and read it carefully. I want all of you to copy paste this reply into the recruitment thread as a quote, and then Sign your account name that you agree to follow the rules. if you dont then there isnt much point in you being in the roleplay.


I agree to accept the above terms: Farseer Darvaleth

I feel like I just signed off $1,000,000. :biggrin:


EDIT: Shall I just charge into the swirling melee? Are there two battles going on? One at a base, one at an enemy base? I'm afraid I'm quite confused.


----------



## revan4559

Forgot to say this earlier, Medic Marine who is playing Grasillis said that we were going to fast for him to keep up with the posts and said good luck in the rest of the roleplay. So im going to say this just incase:

Medic if you want to come back you can, your position for dark apothecary will always be open if you want it. And im sure if you do we can slow down for you to post regularly.

And Farseer, check your pm inbox, ive replied to your questions there.


----------



## Snowy

Character as approved by revan

Name: Corruptus

Age: said to be near 500

Appearance: Corruptus wears dark gunmetal blue of his former Chapter that he has defiled with the symbol of Tzennetch and the eight pointed star of Chaos on each shoulder. Hehas a large scar down the middle of his face that cuts through his left eye that has yet to be replaced. he has long blonde hair that is warped and twisted and his Chain Axe that is coated in the blood of a thousand screaming enemies.

Personality: Corruptus is a dark and gloomy fellow that spends the majority of his time plotting the downfall of anyone he can think of in hope that the great Tzennetch will finally one day look upon him and gift him with daemonic princehood. He will take control of a situation if he knows what will be able to reap the rewards.

History: Corruptus history is shrouded in darkness as Corruptus had his memory as a loyalist wiped when he was thrown out of his Chapter, all that is known was that he came to a Chaos Lord and was gifted with a pact of safety, if he fought for them, they would keep him safe from the Warp terrors. He eventually learned that the Warp is a great realm and became devoted Tzennetch, while he has no taste for sorcery, he finds the plotting and trickery done by Tzennetch a sign of what Chaos truely should be. No one knows Corruptus' true name, only that he changed it the night after he found Tzennetch

Chapter: Corruptus' former chapter was known as the Dread Lords.

Weapons: Chain Axe and Bolter.

Equipment: Mark 7 Power Armour and Krak grenades




>.> firstly im going to say this to you ALL re-read Rule: 1 and 2 in my original post of the recruitment thread. But ill post them here to make it easier.

Rule 1: RESPECT EACH OTHER
Rule 2: NO GOD MODDING.

Some of you are following those rules exactly which is brilliant and im enjoying roleplaying with you and trying to be the GM you want. But seriously, i've been reading some posts which are pretty much god-modding and im getting tired of it. I HATE having to get tough on people when i do my own roleplay threads, but i will give you all a warning now. IF i see ANY MORE GOD MODDING i will be afflicting you with Spawndom.

If you dont know what spawndom is, its when a servent of chaos has too many 'gifts' from their chaos gods for their own body and mind to handle. The body becomes a complete and twisted version of their former selves but with great power, but dont think "Yes! i have many gifts and im strong! i will ownz!!!!" because no you want. Spawns are utterly insane and I WILL be controlling them.

The above two paragraphs arent my harsh punishment, this one is, and read it carefully. I want all of you to copy paste this reply into the recruitment thread as a quote, and then Sign your account name that you agree to follow the rules. if you dont then there isnt much point in you being in the roleplay.

I agree to the above Terms and Conditions of A Road to Glory and Chaos
Snowy


----------



## Nightlord92

So that makes it 2 or 3 followers of Tzeentch, about the same number of Khorne followers. 2 followers of chaos undivided and one follower of Slaanesh. Now you know Nurgle has got to be pissed


----------



## deathbringer

i have to sympathise with medic marine
I will not be leaving yet the rp is far too fast for me

A decent post for me takes about an hour to two hours, depending on interruptions

I honestly struggle to keep up considering i have to do on average two posts a day.
Now tomorrow im travelling back to manchester, and thus wont be able to post as much
I will attempt to post now but still i could really do with a slow down.. Perhaps one gm update per day from now on, unless everyone or the majority has posted?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

So I take it that my post should be edited/deleted? As deathbringer and I have both beheaded the same enemy, even though it was completely within deathy's rights to do so, and completely not within my rights to attempt to do so ... should I just delete it and start again...?


----------



## komanko

why delete the whole post just add\edit various parts


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, the whole thing is now void ... but I've PM'd deathy.


----------



## deathbringer

It's my bad
sorry, i was in a rush and didnt even think to check all the posts on the page before and didnt anticipate anyone 
KILL STEALING :biggrin:
Farseer if you could delete i'd bloody appreciate it
Im on my laptop on a coach with 19% battery so i wouldnt be able to repost for another 6 hours and editting would take time, especially as ferrore would probably have gone after Vlad for taking the kill.
Probably not actually he is rather distracted by the piston in his servo arm.

If you could delete and restart I'd owe you a favour, even though you really do have the right to make me redo mine


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ha ha, I wouldn't blame Ferrore; when I see I end a game with 29 Assists, it bloody-well annoys me too. :grin: Sure, I've got loads of time; I'm that sad/bored. I'll just delete that post and pop out of some other little hole... don't worry about it, I would've done the exact same thing too. :biggrin:

EDIT: I've changed it now, it fits. No kill-stealing either!


----------



## revan4559

my suggestion farseer, be a turn coat from the base modeus, ghazan and nerr'ak are attacking.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Gah! Sorry revan, I'd already posted. I'd edit it if I hadn't completely changed once already...


----------



## revan4559

ive posted again in the action thread. Reminder to all of you(other than Nightlord and Komanko) you need to get to modeus, ghazan's and nerr'aks location asap. And bring Snowy and Farseer's characters with you to prove their loyalty.

Also going to say: thank you to everyone who has joined because your making this a great roleplay. keep up the good work and remember to post a minimum of atleast 1 paragraph. when i next post here ill be posting up a matter for ALL of us to discuss.


----------



## Anfo

We NEED to save him? What if we don't want to? :O
Let's say an unknown individual wishes to seize control of the warband. This looks like a good opportunity for the mentioned individual to become the leader.


----------



## revan4559

Anfo said:


> We NEED to save him? What if we don't want to? :O
> Let's say an unknown individual wishes to seize control of the warband. This looks like a good opportunity for the mentioned individual to become the leader.


Then do it later on in the thread, not while we are in a blood tournament where everyone is trying to kill us.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone but: Anfo, Emperorshand, and Komanko(Komano you sorta need to edit in your post) Need to post atleast once before i post again.


----------



## Anfo

emporershand89 said:


> (OOC: Dibbs on the plasma pistol. Guys, check my new RPG out, join up!!)


Revan said that _he_ would be dividing up the equipment once all of the battles are done. 


Now, before someone comes bitching at me for ninjaing the power ax, I don't have a CC weapon, I'm going to use it then return it to the group 'pile' for dividing.


----------



## komanko

ok I edited mine Reven


----------



## revan4559

You can use the weapons you looted for the remainder of the battle at the chaos lords base. but once the battle is done you return it to the pile.

Ill post after Anfo and Snowy post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Okay guys, I'm leaving today and won't have internet for the next two weeks. Maybe tonight, but other than that I doubt it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emperorshand, I think what the GM means by "auto-killed" is killing them off in one post, let alone whilst taking minimal damage in the process.

But you've also decided that the marines ran forward to engage you in close-combat... not trying to picky or anything, but revan said they stood and opened fire with their boltguns, and, off the point slightly, I had quite an awesome post planned where I could sneak up behind them and psychologically torture by remaining hidden until somebody else comes to help me finish the job. But now they've run off madly, abandoning their position, where they had an advantage, incidentally, and been quickly killed by you.

And yes, one may have his guts spilled out but isn't dead, but do you think he'll be alive much longer? Do you know anyone who's had their guts spilled out and survived? :headbutt:


----------



## emporershand89

ok, why is everyone picking on me. Ok, look, were astartes, we kill, and were Chaos, we like to kill. We are one of the strongest muthaF'ers in the galaxy, killing mutants and cultists is nothing for these guys. So stop making it sound like I should be struggling.

I admit that earlier in the thread I went alittle too far, and revan4559 let me know and now I'm not killing everyone and getting carried away. And yes Farseer, the guys were firing bolters, but thats why I shot at them and brought them into my story. But this is ridiculous, all of you are making it sound like my guy should just sit there and let the enemy wail on him. Hello people, are we not writing the story here, with revan4559 guiding us???????

Second, I only killed one dude, the other dudes still alive minus one leg, so is that too much to ask. And besides, it was not easy and now my dudes pritty much down and out for the fight, ok, so you all chill.

And thirdly, I'm sorry Farseer, you probably did, and now I feel bad. But in this dog eat dog world, the person who posts first gets to claim the guys first,ok. There are soo many times I could have said the same thing to you and others in other threads. Soo many storie sI had to instantly trash or modifiy because someone beat me to posting. DO YOU SEE ME COMPLAINING LIKE A SISSY, NO, ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!


Look, I'm not trying to be mean guys, but your all picking on me for a small reason. I'm working with revan4559 to prevent this stuff and your attacking me for this silly crap. serious, don't we have better things to argue about. I think even I need some guidance here:dunno:


----------



## komanko

OK lets set things straight, about you and your godmodding, you do it in every fucking game you play not only here, also Revan specifically asked that you don't kill marines in one post.
Although you are the player it doesn't mean that you are super strong be aware of the fact that they are also marines like you... so technically you are not better then them in any way, and still you mysteriously kill every single mother*ucker that we run into in a single *ucking shot. 

And the only reason that you are not complaining is because most of the players don't play like you and you have *ucking nothing to complain about. 

What you are doing can be described in the following *ucking sentence:
GM: You venture into the dragons cave and he attacks you...
Emperoreshand89: I Piss in the dragons eye with my acidic urine thus killing him instantly.

And for the record, people most have a reason to pick on you as you like to say, because yes we do have better things to do then follow your posts!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emperor's hand, I didn't mean to sound like I was picking on you; I was just trying to explain deathbringer's point about the auto-killing. I agree, my point about my "planned post" was silly, and yes it does happen all the time. The only reason I pointed it out is because you auto-killed a marine in the post.

It seems either revan missed the post or ignored it, because both the marines are now alive and un-harmed in his latest update. I will refrain from posting until the matter is sorted, so that further confusion is avoided. I apologise again if I came across as a "prick".


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> emperor's hand, I didn't mean to sound like I was picking on you; I was more trying to explain deathbringer's point about the auto-killing. I agree, my point about my "planned post" was silly, and yes it does happen all the time. The only reason I pointed it out is because you auto-killed a marine in the post.
> 
> It seems either revan missed the post or ignored it, because both the marines are now alive and un-harmed in his latest update. I will refrain from posting until the matter is sorted, so that further confusion is avoided. I apologise again if I came across as a "prick".


The marine's got attack? :shok: i only read that the cultists got attacked and killed. i must of missed the part when someone attacked them.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes, emperoshand killed one and cut the leg off another, and impaled his boltgun (I think that's what it said.)


----------



## revan4559

i would of prefered to keep those marine's alive for Vladimir and Ferrore to fight. Just think of it as another 2 marine's came out.

Important to all: Please read my posts carefully for who YOU are fighting. I dont want to killing each others opponents, what ive been doing is giving you your own opponents to deal with so you dont kill-steal each other.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, I'll say that another marine came out to fight me then.


----------



## revan4559

Before i post in the action thread again i need everyone but Komanko, Snowy, Emperorshand, and Nightlord to post. Bane_of_kings is on holiday so im guessing its just: Farseer, Lorgar, Anfo, and deathbringer. sorry i didnt reply earlier, building work going on outside knocked out all electric for several hours.


----------



## komanko

Just a question, the second part of the RP (hope it wont be the last), do you have it alrady planned? Not that it really matters because I guess we have pretty much time until finishing this part.


----------



## revan4559

what do you mean second part of the roleplay? you mean after the tournament has finished?

I have several stages of the roleplay already planned out. and at the end of each stage everyone will get a gift from their gods. Those who worship undivided will get 1 gift from each god by the time we have finished, but those who have one patron god will just be getting their gifts from them.

Stage One: Blood Tournament = Gift One
Stage Two: Imperial Planet = Gift Two
Stage Three: Revealed mid way through stage two. 
Stage Four: Revealed mid way through stage three.
Stage Five: Revealed at end stage four.
Stage Six: Final Battle and Princedom.


----------



## komanko

wow thats alot planned ^^


----------



## revan4559

Everyone needs to reply and post now ive posted xD other than komanko who has already posted.


----------



## emporershand89

gotcha, I'm already up. Hey death, lets finish this, ok, and take all the eneies you want cause next time I'm not gonna back down from a good fight.


----------



## deathbringer

Umm emperors hand, why are you being angry at ferrore, when ferrore has said nothing to your charactor or any charactor about having "his kills stolen", nor has he had a kill stolen to be angry about

If you have a problem with me thinking your a godmodding asswipe then man up, grow a pair and have a go at me (aaron jones alias upon this site deathbringer) about it

As you can see komanko and farseer both agreed with me, as I'm sure other people do.

If i am in the minority then I'm more than happy to stand corrected and apologise fully for complaining that you break the rules of the gm, overact and make your charactors overly awesome, uncaring and unworried about spoiling the rp for everyone by being inconsiderate about any other charactor than your own.

If you wish too then feel free to hate Ferrore, it is your perogative, but i'd appreciate it if you hated him for a legitimate reason maybe the fact that he ignored you when you were wounded

I can assure you the loathing is mutual.


----------



## komanko

deathbringer said:


> I can assure you the loathing is mutual.



XDDDD I will put it in my sig


----------



## emporershand89

hahahah, ok, komanko, I gotca, settle down bro.

I'm simply trying to send my message death, ok? I'm not to happy with you complaining about getting kills as there were plenty to spare. Anyway, this is the last you'll here about it from me, I'm putting it behind me after this post.

And to clarify, I'm not angry, just annoyed. Trust me, if I was angry, you'd be facing what i threw in darkreveers face. Anyway, no worries, all is forgiven, I got it out of my system, and now we can get back to the task at hand.


----------



## deathbringer

emporershand89 said:


> And to clarify, I'm not angry, just annoyed. Trust me, if I was angry, you'd be facing what i threw in darkreveers face. Anyway, no worries, all is forgiven, I got it out of my system, and now we can get back to the task at hand.


What you threw in darkreevers face?

Yeah sure tough guy, you put a thread up twice big woop you revolutionary, struck a blow against tirany there. what's next africa, terrorism... jesus

And i dont need your forgiveness I did nothing wrong. Just for the record you might be all peace and love but I am still pissed as fuck that anyone can be so inconsiderate

However in the spirit of goodwill

Feel the love

Enjoying the rp reavan as you well know. sorry its being dicked up a bit for you and I shoulder a small part of that blame. my apologies


----------



## darkreever

I'm sorry but I just have to point this out; emporershand the thing you pulled (you know that thing you later on apologized for that I doubt you actually meant in any way) earned you a two week ban. Feel free to do it again, just realize its probably the last thing you and any account sharing your account will ever do here on Heresy.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

I was wondering ( its off topic ) but revan you a bleach fan?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

deathbringer said:


> What you threw in darkreevers face?
> 
> Yeah sure tough guy, you put a thread up twice big woop you revolutionary, struck a blow against tirany there. what's next africa, terrorism... jesus


What did he chuck at darkreever's face? Cause whatever happened managed to get EH a ban... I haven't even managed to get darkreever angry enough at me to ban me (yet :grin so it must've been quite "a blow against tyranny".


----------



## komanko

Im with Farseer, id really like to know  tis will be indeed a blow against tyranny, but dont forget that after darkreever is gone emperorshand will take his place lol


----------



## revan4559

WarMaster Sindr said:


> I was wondering ( its off topic ) but revan you a bleach fan?


Yes WarMaster i am a bleach fan. Why do you ask?


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

How far are you in the anime ?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry about my slow posting, I will post today at some point. (Sorry it's so inaccurate.)


----------



## revan4559

WarMaster Sindr said:


> How far are you in the anime ?


Episode watched all 284 episodes(285 is out next wednesday) and read all of the 416 manga's so far. why do you ask?


----------



## revan4559

Ok, edited my post in the action thread with IC stuff. everyone feel free to post.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Your avatar got pwned by hollowed ichigo :biggrin:''but i was wondering do you need one more person in this rpg or you good?


----------



## Anfo

Ok, so nightlord got a chain fist for his guy. I'm fine with that, everyone got a nice piece of wargear. However, I thought that chainfists could only be attached to terminator armor...


----------



## revan4559

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Your avatar got pwned by hollowed ichigo :biggrin:''but i was wondering do you need one more person in this rpg or you good?



pm me your character sheet and ill read it. atm 2 people are away for about 1-2 weeks so we could do with another.

And chainfists can be attached to normal power armour with some modification. Hence why we have Ferrore xD


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

okay i'll work on it


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

dude I can send without being on your friends list so I’m just gonna post it k.
Name: Ezekiel last name no one knows
Age: age unknown
Appearance: his face is a mass of scars his eyes are black as night his pale skin makes his scars seem to jump at you.
Personality: Cold, calculating, he resonates an aura of pure evilness that makes anyone lesser them him feel colder then ice, he is known for not even saying a word just doing what he was told.
Background: Ezekiel was recruited shortly after Konrad Cruze was given command of the VIII Space Marine Legion, He is proven a Cold hearted Hunter of his prey. Trained to use a jetpack expertly. He also wears a skull faced helmet that is form a Chaplains but does not decorate himself with spikes and scripts and trophies like other Night Lords do.
Chapter: Night Lords
Weapons: Chain sword and two pistols
Equipment: Jet pack, Skull faced Helmet. and an old Mark VI Corvus Power Armor suit, melta Grenades

if needs editing just say so


----------



## revan4559

WarMaster Sindr said:


> dude I can send without being on your friends list so I’m just gonna post it k.
> Name: Ezekiel last name no one knows
> Age: age unknown
> Appearance: his face is a mass of scars his eyes are black as night his pale skin makes his scars seem to jump at you.
> Personality: Cold, calculating, he resonates an aura of pure evilness that makes anyone lesser them him feel colder then ice, he is known for not even saying a word just doing what he was told.
> Background: Ezekiel was recruited shortly after Konrad Cruze was given command of the VIII Space Marine Legion, He is proven a Cold hearted Hunter of his prey. Trained to use a jetpack expertly. He also wears a skull faced helmet that is form a Chaplains but does not decorate himself with spikes and scripts and trophies like other Night Lords do.
> Chapter: Night Lords
> Weapons: Chain sword and two pistols
> Equipment: Jet pack, Skull faced Helmet. and an old Mark VI Corvus Power Armor suit, melta Grenades
> 
> if needs editing just say so


also fine. read the action thread and post your entry.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

were can i find the action thread


----------



## Anfo

It'll be on the main page, the title will say (Action) instead of (Recruitment).


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Thanks but i wonder how i should incorparte myself into this as ssee'ing my character dosnt talk 

Or could your character Modeus say something like this is a new brother his name is Ezekiel ... etc?


----------



## darkreever

You could all just act as if he had always been there, like a convenient NPC showing up when its needed for one reason or another. Except unlike that NPC, this is a character who will remain active and all that.

Just because someone is entering later than the rest doesn't mean you have to disrupt the flow of things to bring them in. Sometimes its easier to have them 'always be there' so that there is no knowledge gap or anything.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

ah thanks darkreever i just wanted to approach this sitituation with caution cause i dont know way kinda reactions i would get


----------



## darkreever

Three things Sindr:

The first being this isn't my RP, its Revan's; I just popped in to offer an idea of how you lot could go about adding your character. Believe me if I was running this show I would probably not allow your character in without a lot of work.

Second, the RP's of this section have a minimum post length of four sentences unless the GM of the RP decides he/she/it wants that amount to be higher. So you probably want to go about increasing the length of your post, seeing as its what? One or two sentences at this time?

Finally third, if your gonna shorten my name as many people tend to do than remember its reever. Three E's in the second half of the name and only one A in the whole thing.


----------



## deathbringer

I honestly apologise for my lack of posting of late
I have an exam that is a must pass or i loose my place in university
I've also worked two days and am actively seeking a second part time job

Hence i seriously apologise and my next post will be a long one i promise


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hello, I've come back... please don't throw things at me. :wacko:


----------



## komanko

One second preparing a shoe


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh dear, if it's a shoe I'm in real deep poo... depending where you come from, that is. :grin: Here's me hoping it's just a silly little shoe and not an insult to my family's honour... but don't through a glove either; I'm not in the mood for a fight. (Yet.)


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Okay Darkreever i changed it so that i spell your name right okay


----------



## Anfo

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Ezekiel smiled at his captives 5 cultists and one chaos space marine. He cut them in places that made sure it would maim them not kill but maim listening to their moans gave Ezekiel pleasure he picked one cultists up by his head and slammed his skull into the wall the wall shuddered at the impact the cultists skull was obliterized upon impact a blood stain and a body were all that remained. Ezekiel picked the dead cultist up off the floor ripped his heart out and used the blood to write Nostramo on the wall Saying "Fear Is Infinite" before turning his attentions to his captives. He smiled


Please don't take this wrong, but you need to put a bit more detail in your posts. I mean, it seems like you just happen to find a bunch of cultists and a marine, who you kill. But where did you find them, where are you? All that stuff.

Please don't take this badly, I'm just trying to help you. But I'd benefit everyone if you explained more in your posts. 
But I'd (personally) like to know how you manage to turn a bunch of cultists and a marine into you playthings.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Anfo said:


> Please don't take this wrong, but you need to put a bit more detail in your posts. I mean, it seems like you just happen to find a bunch of cultists and a marine, who you kill. But where did you find them, where are you? All that stuff.
> 
> Please don't take this badly, I'm just trying to help you. But I'd benefit everyone if you explained more in your posts.
> But I'd (personally) like to know how you manage to turn a bunch of cultists and a marine into you playthings.


Thanks alot im going to improve it okay and thanks for the contructive critism i was just reading Soul hunter awesome book me likey but im trying to keep the Infamous Night Lords Cruelty you know.
also i will assoicate myself into the main story line but the tournamnt isnt my only goal in mind


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hold on, I thought all the marines/cultists in the base had converted to be Modeus' allies... so you just effectively killed your allies. Plus what rafters? How;d you get there? How'd you "capture" them? Yes, by all means, show Night Lord cruelty; but not just random capture some people and kill them.

Just trying to help you, here.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hold on, I thought all the marines/cultists in the base had converted to be Modeus' allies... so you just effectively killed your allies. Plus what rafters? How;d you get there? How'd you "capture" them? Yes, by all means, show Night Lord cruelty; but not just random capture some people and kill them.
> 
> Just trying to help you, here.


No not all of them some hold grudges pay attention to the whole story. btw Have you not paided any attention to the traitors faction on Hanns side and btw i never joined a fraction so watch your character's back closely


----------



## Anfo

Don't attack my warband!!! You'd die first off and i'd be pissed.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes grudges, but would they just go on with normal life even though their base has been captured? No. They'd run or fight. Not sit around. And if you even try to god-mod into a duel with my character I will not be very polite.


----------



## komanko

but sindr you are part of a warband, you can scheme all you want but you still cant decide that you kill someone without his knowing, you cant even say that you hurt someones character without him agreeing to that. Unless Raven allowed you to.

Also you are forgetting the sentence amount...


----------



## deathbringer

One warmaster, god modding is assassinating/ attacking/ influencing the actions a character without permission, that is pretty much the definition of said offence.

Two, your from the US, if English is your first language then could you fucking type in it, if not I apologise. Honestly spend twenty seconds looking through all the errors, the lack of full stops, the huge huge, huge sentences. There are enough to make a proof reader pull out "your god modding assassination knife" and ram it repeatedly into his own stomach.

Other than that, i suggest reading the rp forum rules, stickied at the top. They are a useful guide. 

other than that welcome to the forums


----------



## komanko

If I was a new member I would rather run away to Israel(... ... shit I already live here) then listen to your speech deathy, its just scary.


----------



## darkreever

Interestingly enough, regardless of whether you are answering Modeus or not, the bare minimum of all action thread posts throughout roleplay threads is four sentences and no less. Are you really gonna sit there at your computer and inform everyone that you cannot even get that many sentences?

Oh yeah, and slang English likely still makes use of punctuation to break statements up. So at the very least, give that a try and improve your slang just a tad.


Now onto this douchebaggery of yours, you don't wanna listen, you don't want to go by the rules of this section, if the plan is for you to be playing a super awesome badass who's very essence is win, then this is likely not the place for you. Sorry but your better off wasting your time building powergamer lists and showing off how awesome you are elsewhere.

Revan, if by the time you come around this has cost you a player then I am deeply sorry. However I would rather one bad player go away than have an RP ruined for half a dozen others.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

okay i will make a concseiance effort to increase the length of my sentances and Dark i have heavy modified my posts before you even rated them they were mean but im trying my best to not be and i deleted them i will try to my best to follow the rules accordingly and just asking can we put this behind us and move on. okay and my question is DO we nned to hunt for an apothcary player?


----------



## darkreever

You go ahead and do that, I and hopefully others will wait to see you live up to your word. If you can, then good for you, if not then might be a good idea for you to get stepping because the constant push for an improvement of quality will not cease.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Their always need for improvement cause no one's perfect and do you think we need an apothocary in this RP?


----------



## Anfo

We don't NEED an apothecary. And revan can always just make an NPC apothecary all that he does is 'fix' us.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Dude he didn't yell, he was just putting _emphasis_ on the word "need". Ie: we could have one, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

And I believe exclamation marks would normally translate to yelling. His language did not seem aggressive at all, and I doubt he meant what he wrote to come across as "yelling". However, I will not pursue the point further as it is inconsequential and not related to the roleplay in any way.


----------



## revan4559

Right, i want everyone to not kill people in one post, i want to draw out teh fights to a MINIMUM of three posts(thats 3 from me and 3 from you)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh goody an update. Aww, and you've given me a big monster and everything. Thanks revan!

...now how the hell am I gonna kill this thing... :grin:


----------



## Anfo

I didn't yell, if you put an entire sentence that is yelling. Not one word. If I somehow convinced you that I was yelling, I'm sorry. I'm just lazy and instead of putting italic's around words I'm stressing, I do caps.
Also, I doubt you're 23, and if you are you need some serous work of spelling/grammer...

EDIT:


revan4559 said:


> Hann: On the outer edges of the put are piled of weapons. You realize you need to run and grab a weapon as soon as possible so you can fight and kill.


What types of weapons are these? Basic, power, daemon? Just curious.


----------



## revan4559

Anfo said:


> I didn't yell, if you put an entire sentence that is yelling. Not one word. If I somehow convinced you that I was yelling, I'm sorry. I'm just lazy and instead of putting italic's around words I'm stressing, I do caps.
> Also, I doubt you're 23, and if you are you need some serous work of spelling/grammer...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> What types of weapons are these? Basic, power, daemon? Just curious.


Basic, swords, axes, speaks, clubs ect. NO POWER/CHAIN/DAEMON weapons.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: actually Emperorshand, i dont use a translator to write my posts. >.> i live in england and have always lived there, english is the only language i know. Sorry if my grammar is bad, i often type up what i need to before going through it. But sometimes i dont have time and just post it as it is. I also type too fast for my own good and never have to look at me keyboard. Now i would prefer an apology.


----------



## komanko

Your grammer is most of the time great dont worry, and lol ofcourse its your main language you live in freking england XD unless your from wales\ireland\scotland  (Although they speak english to). The only wierd thing about how you write is the way you write some things, like the order of the sentence, but maybe its just me not used to this kind of speaking.

Ive just seen it now, and im sorry but I cant stay silent...
Also Emperorshand you dont lack spelling mistakes also so use a spell checker of sort when writing a post in an action thread. No offense meant because I do see that everything that is said you take as an insult.

FOR FUCK SAKE SINDR DIDNT YOU READ WHAT REVEN WROTE HE DOES NOT WANT YOU TO KILL A MARINE IN ONE FUCKING ONE FUCKING POST FOR FUCK SAKE!!!!! THIS IS YELLING!!!!!!!!

Im sorry arkreever if this is to much ill delete it but I could not stop myself thats just fucking annoying.


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Your grammer is most of the time great dont worry, and lol ofcourse its your main language you live in freking england XD unless your from walesirelandscotland  (Although they speak english to). The only wierd thing about how you write is the way you write some things, like the order of the sentence, but maybe its just me not used to this kind of speaking.
> 
> Ive just seen it now, and im sorry but I cant stay silent...
> Also Emperorshand you dont lack spelling mistakes also so use a spell checker of sort when writing a post in an action thread. No offense meant because I do see that everything that is said you take as an insult.
> 
> FOR FUCK SAKE SINDR DIDNT YOU READ WHAT REVEN WROTE HE DOES NOT WANT YOU TO KILL A MARINE IN ONE FUCKING ONE FUCKING POST FOR FUCK SAKE!!!!! THIS IS YELLING!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sorry arkreever if this is to much ill delete it but I could not stop myself thats just fucking annoying.


When i type things i sometimes do put them in the wrong order and the way i word a sentence might seem strange because i often get half way through typing and get an idea of adding something and just throw it in as soon as i think of it.


----------



## komanko

No RAVEN SAID SPECIFICALLY DONT KILL MARINES IN 1 POST JUST DONT1!!!!!, go back in the recruitment thread and read and you will find it there. And this business of yours effects everyone!!! because your actions effect all players so its not just between you and Anfo.

and reven by wierd I mean like when you say "Modeus would be sat, bah its a bad example because this whole sentence is incorrect  but I guess you know what I mean, anyway Im not sure if this is a mistake or not anyway.


----------



## komanko

I read the damn post in the action thread, and still it gives me no new information, the fact that you just killed a FUCKING CHAOS SPACE MARINE in a MERE FUCKING SECOND IS GODMODDING ESPICALLY WHEN REVEN ASKED NO TO! if he has no problem with that Ill leave it as it is but as for now I just cant ignore it IM SORRY!


----------



## komanko

Sindr do yourself a favor first of all do not go down to the level of mocking because I think that there are enough things I can mock you about.

Secondly do not try to cheat or lie to me I can see when you edited your post, your post was edited at 2:07 my time and this post you posted at 2:00 AM my time. So seriously please don't make a fool out of yourself.

Thirdly, you could have just admit the fact that you were wrong and this discussion would have been finished 3 posts ago.

I hope I wont have to do it but you brought it on yourself.
The next time you want to call me an idiot fist check your own posts, because capital letters are only after a period or in names, etc... Also you are not supposed to write He"s that's wrong, the correct form is he's. Also always write i and its declension as a capital letter. Its highlighted and not hilglighted and for the grand finale in the end of a sentence there is always a period. 
Now from what I can see you had about five mistakes in a sixteen word sentence, so really... Seriously... Who is the idiot now...


Next time to avoid this crap please read what you write, listen when your teacher teaches you proper grammar and start using a spell checker.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, first, revan4559, i admit I may have been harsh, sorry, its just sometimes idk what you want cause you have typo's. It's nothing serious though, i was trying to help.

Alright Komanko, CHILL THE FUCK OUT YOU SCUM BUCKET!!!!!! 

In everythread you are posting your two cents, always needing to have the last word. Are you really that starved of attention. Second, you are insulting one person and then another over some of the most pathetic things. You are building enemies everywhere. Thirdly, you don't need to be so FUCKING dramatic on everything ok. A simple don't do it or pointing out the problem would suffice.

Lastly, you are not the damn GM, revan4559 is, ok? You let revan4559 discipline the people in this RPG, NOT YOU> You are a twerpy player who needs to let the actual boss do his job, OK!!!!!!!!!!!

You seriously need to stop, or I will go to the brass and have them talk to you about it. You not just on my nerves, your getting on everybodys nerves, and it needs to STOP NOW!!!!!! If you have a problem, then PM someone about it, you don't need to make that F'ing public. 

Seriously revan4559, he's trying to run your own damn thread. I leave it to you, but you should talk to him about it.

Oh, and by the way, Sindr did leave the character alive, so your arguement komanko doesn't even have base. You double screwing yourself. Do us all.................., no, DO YOURSELF are favor and just enjoy the game and shut up!


----------



## komanko

Emperorshand, dear emperorshand, I wanted to write it already so much time ago...
from who I spoke with and from what I see the only one who is getting on everybody's nerves is you. If you can, show me all does people who I am getting on their nerves, if you will show me them Ill apologize. Now if you have no one to show except Sindr, maybe Serpio although I did not offend him and you so please shut the fuck up.

You said before (in Serpio's thread) that Ive posted things like that in about 20 RP's so let my refresh your memory, currently there are barely 12 smoothly running RP's in the forum, and I'm playing in about 5 (I think), In most of the RP's which were created after I joined the forum I did not even post, so lets sum my "offensive posting" to about 3 other RP's.

After that comes the part of attention, as you can see at least I have useful things to say, you think I'm doing it for attention then goody for you, all your posts are about how other members posts are offensive and bad... Reflect on what you are writing and then you will see who really is fighting for attention here, moreover no one has asked you to stuck you nose into other peoples business.

I have not finished yet, where did you see I was dramatic about something, I urge you, please, please, go to the dictionary and look up the word dramatic, maybe you will understand what is the meaning of it.

About the insults, maybe they were out of place but as you can see and I guess even YOUR tiny brain could understand it that after awhile people just break and cant stand something, so here you can see that I cant stand other players ignorance and stupidity. When someone askes you to do something (appearntly this someone is the GM) you'd better do it.

As far as dictating discipline, I have never done it, all I did is remind of ravens rules and comments\posts. Thus dictating discipline through Mr.R. I'm also making Mr.R's life 
much easier when he does not have to deal with ignorant and arrogant fools like you. From the first impression people get from you, it looks like you are pretty much a nine year old boy... I wont sink down to your level with petty insults, as I don't know if this will lead me to a ban.

Speaking of banning, from what Ive seen you are the one who was banned twice, WHO ARE YOU to THREATEN me with a BAN.

Lastly, please don't try to sour my "relationship" with other players, I'm pretty sure that Arkreever himself can handle this situation if he thought necessary, you sir are just sticking your nose where it does not belong and thus making matters worse for everyone.

As for this discussion I shall retire to sleep because it is certainly more interesting then your mindless babbling, again thank you for listening and good night.

Thank you for listening and have a nice day.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Last line clearly states the Black Legion Space Marine isnt dead only wounded okay Komanko now please just dont bother me is that clear enough for you.


Alright you know what, I have absolutely had it with the caps lock shit. If you want to emphasize a particular word, *bold*, _italicize_, or underline it. If you want your statement to come off as you yelling use an exclamation point. The next person in this thread, or who reads this, who feels the need to do whole things in caps lock will see infractions being dished out from me.This is your only warning of that, so let that be the end of it or bugger the fuck off. - darkreever


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Okay guys my posts up now we wait


----------



## dark angel

I’m stepping in here, because frankly, you are showing up my favourite part of this site. I in no way have read the action thread, so what I may say could be a bit biased but honestly, I don’t care. If it has been sorted, then read this over and don’t bother replying, if you have a problem with what I say, please, do send me a PM.

If the GM has outlined that you cannot kill a certain enemy in one post or so, you cannot. It doesn’t matter if you are equal to the NPC or even surpass him in game turns; the GM’s word is law in these threads. By not abiding to such a thing you are potentially ruining the experience for other players, something which is both selfish and wrong. That however, can be dealt with and there is no major problem. Posts can be edited, deleted and reposted if it is necessary and it should, Komanko, be left to the GM too sort it out. 

My qualm is the constant arguing on various threads. Previously none of this has happened, there have been a problems, but the standard of RP’ers on this site has always been exemplary. People such as Euphrati and BlackApostleVilhem are prime examples of such RP’ers. Their posts are always excellent and if they have a problem, they will take it to PM’s with the other person. 

If you have such a big problem with each other, take it to the PM’s! I know you both are capable of doing so, and because of this I cannot understand why you are waging war across the threads. Komanko overreacted, and due to Sindri obviously deleting a post, I cannot give my two cents on that. However, there was no real need to say it in the thread. Sure, after recruitment is over it becomes a OOC area, but why say it here when you could do it in private? Flaming someone’s character is wrong and not allowed, so both of you should make up or whatnot and forget.

Frankly, Emperorshand, both you and Komanko are annoying everyone with this constant arguing. It isn’t just him, you are as much to blame as he is in all of this. Acting goody-two-shoes isn’t gonna work, I understand what you was saying, but fucking hell mate, grow a pair? What I am trying to say is, you pair clearly have a problem with one another. I don’t know why or what caused this, nor am I going to bother looking into it. However, you both need to find a room. You are arguing like my father and bloody mother, nitpicking at the slightest of things, throwing accusations at one another.

Do you know who does that? Children. You are 21 and 17, I am younger than you both and yet I still surpass you both in the way I act. This section has always been one of the better on the forums, Darkreever has done a top job on running it, and I don’t exactly think it is fair that you bunch are giving it a bad reputation because you have your knickers in a twist. You’re a pair of bickering idiots in all honesty, and I know that many people think the same, not just me. 

What you two have done is dig yourselves into a hole. Both of you are stubborn and think you are right, when in reality you are not. What you have _attempted _to do is make the situation better when in reality you are just making it worse. I can see rightful arguments in both of your posts, but as aforementioned, this isn’t something for the forums. None of us want to read what you think about one another, especially the more…..Veteran members of this section. Many of us think you pair are just growing evermore pathetic, and you will continue to do so as long as posts like this carry on.

So yes, do us all a favour, and if you have problems, take it to PM with those people so it doesn’t pull everyone in. If you want to discuss this further with me, drop one into my inbox and we shall do so, but otherwise, ignore this post. Sorry for intruding Revan, but it had to be said


----------



## revan4559

No problem dark-angel.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

okay i been informed by moderators dude now need i trying to my best not to get killed here


----------



## revan4559

Vladimir, Corruptus and Hann all need to post in the action thread before i can continue on with the next part. If you are unable then tell me but Hann you've missed 2 updates so far, miss another and i may have to npc you if you dont come back soon.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry! I will post today, maybe a bit later, or maybe earlier, depending on how quick I finish this work.


----------



## darkreever

It is my misfortune to have to announce that emporershand will no longer be taking part in this RP due to the fact that he has been banned.


----------



## Anfo

Again? Damn he's good at getting banned I guess...:dunno:

I'm really sorry I haven't posted lately. I had a report due monday and I did everything last minute. I'll post soon I hope. I'll try to warn next time something like this happens.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Will he ever come back?  Because if not, when my Sick Children eventually post, I won't put in an update for him.

Of course, if the information is sensitive/classified etc. I will understand if you can't reply.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Why did he get banned this time?

Also, I'm back and would like someone to pm me of what's happened so far.


----------



## revan4559

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Why did he get banned this time?
> 
> Also, I'm back and would like someone to pm me of what's happened so far.


So far we've taken over an enemies lord base and killed him and taken his troops.

Hann is plotting to take over the warband at the end of the tournament.
Nerr'ak i have no idea whose side he is on other than most likely his own.

Everyone else is fighting in their own arena pit inside of the tournament, if you want i can open up another arena pit for you to fight in.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Okay, cheers .

~Bane of Kings


----------



## revan4559

you guys really need to post in the action thread.


----------



## emporershand89

I was, but a good admin saw thw wrong done to me and allowed me a second chance. To answer your question, darkreveer and I don't like each other, and he banned me in our diagreement, nothing more. But it doesn't matter, we have put it behind us and moved on(at least I have).

Anyway, when are we gonna get to the next phase of this awesome RPG???


----------



## darkreever

emporershand89 said:


> To answer your question, darkreveer and I don't like each other, and he banned me in our diagreement, nothing more.


For the record, absolutely none of this is true; the reason behind the ban was because you willingly and blatantly broke a number of rules. Case closed, end of subject.


----------



## deathbringer

Really emperorshand do you believe darkreever, a moderator, no not just a moderator a senior moderator.A bloke that has spent his spare time working for the forums and making people, myself included, far better rp'ers would stoop to the level of such a petty action.

Really?

Is your ego so big that you believe someone like that would ban you without good reason.

Are you too blind to notice 
1) The repetitive rulebreaking
2) The refusal to admit your wrong
3) Your blatant disreguard and disrespect towards anyone and everyone

My advice to you is to shrink your ego a little. Your treading a thin line and its only so long before those that once defended you decide your not worth having.

And seriously ? do you really believe the admins are going to choose you over darkreever?
Really?

the answer is obvious to everyone however as you seem to be blinded by your own self confidence ill spell it out

No fucking way


----------



## emporershand89

I will explain in the PM I sent you deathbringer. However, you are wrong in multiple areas. 

Now, this is behind us, ok. I would please advise you and others to let it go. And please watch what you say.


----------



## Anfo

*Facepalm*

Calm down people, step away from the computer screen and, please for everyone's sake; notice how stupid your argument is and stop.


----------



## revan4559

Anfo and Vladimir need to post before i do an update tomorrow or i will post without you.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Before you read the following, please understand no offence or prejudice was meant. It is entirely neutral, leaning towards warm. I'm not trying to get yet another argument littering the forum.

@Warmastersindr: As I said above, no offence, but could you please try and use grammar and correct spelling? I think your last post came to three sentences in the whole block of text. Also, many of the words were spelt incorrectly. Now of course, we can understand what you're trying to say, it's just very tiresome to have to figure out when one sentence is meant to have ended, and the next begun. I know it's a nitpick, but it just makes your roleplay worse, so that even if the ideas are amazing, it comes across quite average. Please, do try and improve it, because what would happen if everyone wrote their grammar like you did? I doubt anyone would ever bother trying with a roleplay.

Again, I mean no offence.


----------



## Anfo

homework+parents=no time to RP. Sorry it's taking so long...


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Before you read the following, please understand no offence or prejudice was meant. It is entirely neutral, leaning towards warm. I'm not trying to get yet another argument littering the forum.
> 
> @Warmastersindr: As I said above, no offence, but could you please try and use grammar and correct spelling? I think your last post came to three sentences in the whole block of text. Also, many of the words were spelt incorrectly. Now of course, we can understand what you're trying to say, it's just very tiresome to have to figure out when one sentence is meant to have ended, and the next begun. I know it's a nitpick, but it just makes your roleplay worse, so that even if the ideas are amazing, it comes across quite average. Please, do try and improve it, because what would happen if everyone wrote their grammar like you did? I doubt anyone would ever bother trying with a roleplay.
> 
> Again, I mean no offence.


its cool i understand my grammer is quite bad but need not worry i have yet to use spell check thats a joke


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, man. At least you have the decency to accept where you're not as strong. (For instance, I'm awful at most forms of sport.) Some people just can't admit that. :grin:


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Yeah i know the feeling but why lie when its clearly obvious that you arnt so good in a specfic area of writing or spelling just better admit then lie and accept Accptence is on the road of change in my personal opinion


----------



## deathbringer

Just an apology didnt realise the predators werent mine but were Ezekiel's to give i apologise
Just thought my gift was a bit meagre without em and thus assumed i'd got the predators as well
4 techmarines is a bit meh


----------



## revan4559

deathbringer said:


> Just an apology didnt realise the predators werent mine but were Ezekiel's to give i apologise
> Just thought my gift was a bit meagre without em and thus assumed i'd got the predators as well
> 4 techmarines is a bit meh


You can have 4 predators aswell, we can always get more techmarines later xD.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

revan4559 said:


> You can have 4 predators aswell, we can always get more techmarines later xD.


oh yeah i was just saying what you said to me form the time i won my battle :biggrin:


----------



## revan4559

Update will be Tomorrow, if you havent posted then you have until 4pm(english time) to post or i update without you.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Umm, revan, I know it's probably my fault, but you missed me in the update. The only reason I didn't post in the last one was all that happened to me was you spoke; I know this is no excuse, but I had a lot of work to do, and RL must come first. I can post at certain times, and now I can I find my only update is a reply to 2 sentences from Modeus. I know I cannot complain, so that's why I posted here first:

Do you want me to reply to those 2 sentences or could you please edit in an update for me?


----------



## revan4559

check your private messages Farseer. Modeus would of said the same thing to you as everyone else. rp with any of the others for now. As soon as everyones posting im going to kick of a BIG PLOT in this roleplay for the blood tournament.


----------



## komanko

Dunno if on purpose or not but I think you all missed the Terminators come into the base part. Its right after the post regarding Hann.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, would I be a "captain" with 100 marines? If so, which number company? Don't worry, I'll post soon enough. :grin:


----------



## revan4559

8th company captain i think. have a look what everyone else is.


----------



## revan4559

Hann and Vladimir need to post then i can do an update for us all and kick off the plot in which im sure you will all love. xD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok boss! :biggrin:


----------



## revan4559

Right, after ive had something to eat and had a bath, i dont care if you've posted or not ill be doing a major update in which everyone will have something to do. So if you want you ALL have 1-2 hours to post.


----------



## revan4559

Right, ive done the major update. so all of you now need to post. and that means EVERYONE.


----------



## Anfo

I'm sorry I don't post often anymore. School is taking up way more time than I expected and other activities in my life also take up more time than I'd wish.
So I'm sorry if I've been slowing down the thread, caused you all to not know what Hann is doing, hence screwing up the role-play part, and otherwise annoyed you.

So I'm sorry and I'll try to post more often.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

hey so modeus is dead and you gave komanko the go ahead to post that??


----------



## darkreever

You mean your actually going to ask that; do you think you'll get the truth or something? Are you so willing to believe that what Revan said to Komanko was even the truth? Maybe it is the GM screwing around with you the players; maybe he is taking a different form of control of things or throwing as many of you for a loop as possible.


This is an RP of a chaos warband on its rise; you lot honestly should stop mewling about and try to take command. For all you honestly know the GM appointed NPC leader is dead, there is a gap in power; which of you will be brave enough, has the prowess, to take power for yourselves and defeat those who would oppose you?


Are you all such sniveling lapdogs that you honestly want nothing more than to be led around by the nose by someone. Bah! What a lot you are, any loyalist will easily be able to have his way with you; hell children with rocks can probably do so!



On an interesting note: just because the GM tells you something or hints something to a member or gives a member some facts or information does not mean it is all the truth. A good GM knows when to entice players, when to trickle something to them, and when to outright lie in order to keep them guessing and make sure things are interesting. You do not want every detail, every question you ask to be answered and spoon fed to you; there is no fun in that, its simply boring being able to know everything. 

And even if you know some of these things, you can't use most of it. Out of game knowledge the player obtains has no bearing on what in game knowledge his or her character knows.


----------



## revan4559

WarMaster Sindr said:


> hey so modeus is dead and you gave komanko the go ahead to post that??


Yes i gave him the go ahead to post that Ezekiel.


----------



## darkreever

I do find it rather interesting that so many of the characters somehow know that Modeus is alive. Do you all really trust Revan to be so truthful? I mean, wouldn't that indicate that he lied to Komanko; and if so then how can you be entirely certain what you were told is the truth?


Or, have you all decided for yourselves that Modeus is alive and you have not said anything to Revan asking about this? If so, my you all truly are a group of helpless whelps then aren't you. Ever faithfully waiting for a tyrant to return to you, assuming he is alive, while other warbands grow stronger and sooner or later will take yours over regardless of whether or not you have a leader at your head.


Especially loving all the milling about; how none of you are all plotting or scheming or waiting but no one is really doing anything. Well by love I mean total snooze fest anyway; at least one of you bothered with the Blood Tournament and has now gained more strength; so at least if he wants to take one of your little groups out he has the greater strengths to do so.


----------



## deathbringer

Hey Hey hey
i'm scheming my ass off over here
and Ferrore doesnt want to lead in the words of JK rowling
"he prefers a back seat more room to spread out"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, I was the one that started that Modeus was alive! my charachter thinks that if he remains loyal he'll be elevated to a closer position with Modeus when he comes back so... oh shit, I've just given away all my plans.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

To be perfectly honest, Vlad has seen the rise and fall of tyrants and kings, lords and daemons; he has come to realise that the higher you rise, the further you have to fall. His basic survival instincts have kept him alive, so why would he suddenly start attempting to seize power?

If this were RL, then by all means criticise my lack of drive towards power; but is this not a roleplay? Perhaps we wish to play the role of snivelling lackeys. If Vlad decided to steal from somebody, nobody would put him on trial for theft. It's a make-believe world.

/rant


----------



## darkreever

Because you all are in command of forces of some kind; even if you do not want to lead the role of leader has been thrust upon you to some degree. If you really don't want to lead, if all you honestly want to do is be some lapdog foot soldier, then do one of the other major players a favour, give them your forces and defeat one of their now rivals for rulership of the warband.

Who knows, maybe Modeus is well and truly dead and it is being left to one of you to take his place. Maybe this is all a test and Modeus will return in the end, take back what is his, and favour whoever managed to defeat the rest and claim rulership under one banner again.


The big point is, for all the plotting and scheming you lot are doing very little; your acting like you know that the previous leader is still alive though you have no proof, sure there is no proof otherwise but there is opportunity. Grab hold of power so that you may lay down death upon your true enemies, or swear loyalty to another so that he may do what you lack the power, courage, or will to do yourself.



At times, I truly do wish that I was in this RP as a player; because then I would not be having at any of you here in the recruitment thread where I point out what feels fairly obvious. You are warriors without equal in the realm of mortal men, you are better than them, and the best way to prove this is with death and destruction. But before that can happen, a powerful leader is needed to unite forces and direct them; only the strong or most cunning can do it, everyone else is a pawn to be used. So honestly ask yourselves, are you a willing pawn, or a major player? Will you allow your lesser to take over because you are to lacking to do it yourself?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Quite a hefty proportion of world leaders meet ends that are not quite desirable. 

Naturally Chaos warriors will try and get to the top. But how they do this is entirely up to them. Some may openly attempt to gain control; some subtly move their way up the command chain, some do nothing at all. But anyway, it's silly that we're clogging up the recruitment thread with this silly nonsense about Chaos marine power-methods.

If you're so truly frustrated, perhaps revan will let you join. I'm sure he'd be honoured that you're taking so much interest in his thread. :biggrin:

EDIT: Inappropriate and thoughtless areas deleted of my own accord, having been prompted by darkreever. I apologise for anyone who was unfortunate enough to read it.


----------



## komanko

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Quite a hefty proportion of world leaders meet ends that are not quite desirable. For one example, Hitler attempted to seize power; he ended up killing himself. Although this is but one example, it does provide a counter-argument that cannot be ignored.
> 
> Although, of course, I see your point; we are not Nazis, but Chaos Space Marines. Naturally Chaos warriors will try and get to the top. But how they do this is entirely up to them. Some may openly attempt to gain control; some subtly move their way up the command chain, some do nothing at all. But anyway, it's silly that we're clogging up the recruitment thread with this silly nonsense about Chaos marine power-methods.
> 
> If you're so truly frustrated, perhaps revan will let you join. I'm sure he'd be honoured that you're taking so much interest in his thread. :biggrin:



I tend to agree more with Arkreever here but I must say that this is a hell of a argument you put up here Dravly. Good point.

Edit: I guess heresy dont like the subject...


----------



## darkreever

komanko said:


> At least from what I know  but enlighten me here...


Uh no, re-read Heresy rules in regards to the nazi's please.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm very sorry if I have offended anybody using said analogy. It was both inappropriate and thoughtless. I have deleted the section of the post accordingly. Again, I apologise for any offence caused.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

On a separate note; revan, do we decide whether we win or lose and what we gain from the Blood Tournament? Or have you been sending PMs?


----------



## komanko

no he decides to my knowledge. About PMs I have no ideas, I just really really hope that people did not just took it up for themselves to decided what they won >< because otherwise im planning on winning 666 bloodthirsters.


----------



## darkreever

komanko said:


> because otherwise im planning on winning 666 bloodthirsters.


8888 Would likely be more appropriate.


----------



## komanko

but if I go for 8888 it takes all the symbolic satanic meaning from them...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Doh! 8 is Khorne's number *epic facepalm*

But I've seen posts where people have said, for instance, that they won 30 marines and some daemons. Have they decided this, or is it revan? I'd like to know if he's sent PMs or if it's just their own decision.


----------



## revan4559

in my latest update i have posted exactly what everyone has won. And yes Farseer people pm me then i tell them. But as i said, in the latest update i have said who has won what. and here are the total of what everyone has so far:

Vladimir: 140 marines.
Ghazan: 130 marines, 10 daemons.
Wattnir: 200 cultists, 50 marines.
Ferrore: 4 tech-marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 8 predators, 1 land raider, 50 undivided marines.
Dasker: 65 chaos marines, 140 cultists.
Corruptus: 50 possessed marines, 10 daemons, 30 undivided marines.
Nerr'ak: 7 Aspiaring Sorcerers. 50 marines of tzeentch.
Hann: 100 Marines, 50 cultists.
Ezekiel: 100 marines.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, ok. 

Oh, and komanko, whilst that was sneaky, everyone already has silver armour (upon Modeus' command) BUT different factions have different shoulder-symbols; for instance, all my marines are undivided and bear the Eye of Horus, whilst your warriors are Tzeentchian (and most likely bear the mark of the Thousand Sons) . Very sneaky however. :grin: You will most likely get away with it. Until we torture your marines and kill you very, very slowly. :laugh:


----------



## komanko

I did not describe the whole repainting process just to save time  but when I said that I meant everything till the last organ XD

I give you my permission torture them, also invite me to see.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Perhaps you could displace five marines? Suddenly having five extra seems a little weird. Having those five kill another five is likely. And more believable. Shame all my patrols are organised in groups of ten. :biggrin: But don't worry, I will not use my omniscience (well, near-omniscience) to "discover" your men just yet. I can give them a fucking hard time (shitting themselves silly nearly getting caught) but they'll probably see it through, unless somebody else tells me about them.


----------



## komanko

Hey feel free to omniscience them, after all they are expendable and I have about 25 more marines wreaking havoc around the other HQs


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Should we just delete all these posts and have a gentleman's agreement? :grin: Nah, I think I'll do something silly like find four of them, but epicly fail to see the last one and kill somebody else instead, then five more for good measure. :laugh:


----------



## komanko

haha, nice idea, only problem is that one is still alive XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes, yes, I know. He'd be utterly screwed. :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

*stabs Farseer* if your bored then go post in the action thread.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Not bored! I swear! I have a lot of work, but post in recruitment in-between bits of work. Not truthfully enough time for a good post; but hey, screw my schoolwork. RP is obviously more important. :laugh:


----------



## deathbringer

i think it should be up to the gm to decide which are successful. Some wouldn't be, i mean some would be sensed, some would be compromised. My marines are stood in the middle of a brightly lit hanger whilst Daskers have been ordered not to let anyone in. I mean that would be hard to infiltrate but if the gm decrees then hell ill go with it. 

If it occurs it occurs yet i think the gm should have control over such actions.

Its a brilliant and dastardly act but still ferrore's silver tongue will make light work of your attempts to sow dissention.

May i just add how do you know who is gathered at my base?


----------



## komanko

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> but hey, screw my schoolwork. RP is obviously more important. :laugh:


Thats a winner here k:, so what if you get straight F the whole year XD


----------



## komanko

deathbringer said:


> i think it should be up to the gm to decide which are successful. Some wouldn't be, i mean some would be sensed, some would be compromised. My marines are stood in the middle of a brightly lit hanger whilst Daskers have been ordered not to let anyone in. I mean that would be hard to infiltrate but if the gm decrees then hell ill go with it.
> 
> If it occurs it occurs yet i think the gm should have control over such actions.
> 
> Its a brilliant and dastardly act but still ferrore's silver tongue will make light work of your attempts to sow dissention.
> 
> May i just add how do you know who is gathered at my base?


Sorry for double first.

True, my bad, if you want Ill edit that part or lets say that I... I... I... I wiretapped your vox! HAHA beat that!


----------



## deathbringer

Wiretapping the techmarine  interesting well i summoned the sorceror.
No whatever we are on the same floor so its possible you would see who was coming and going.


----------



## komanko

Ok thanks wont happe... wait whats happening to... ahahaahah... Im being summoned.
Anyway wont happed again ^^


----------



## deathbringer

warmaster just an fyi, if you read my last post your meant to be in ghazan's base

just give it a looksie


----------



## Anfo

he's supposed to be there, haha.
I was about ready to ask him how he and his men managed to infiltrate my 'fort(heavily defended bunker)' and pretend like they've always been there.


----------



## deathbringer

ermmm a fortified bunker? really? i think not, your on the second floor of a building and you've shipped in a load of stone, rock and weaponry to defend this so called bunker. I dont think so.... most likely there are a few boxes in there but it can hardly be called a bunker


----------



## revan4559

Next update will be tomorrow at 6pm England time(GMT+0) post by then or get missed out. i shall also be sorting out if Nerr'aks marines succeed and the other stuff aswell.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm really sorry, I cannot post until Monday at the earliest. I have no time now, and tomorrow I'm going to Games Day. If you must, then update; but I'm not being lazy, I just have no time.

If he will accept the burden, might I ask deathbringer to take temporary command of Vladimir Bo'reathkor until I can post? I know it's asking a lot, but at least on the plus side he can co-ordinate a post with both Vlad and Ferrero more smoothly, if only for one update. Of course, if you don't want to, deathy, then by all means decline; but if you want to, it would help Vlad not stand about like a lemon whilst he's attacked. :grin:


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Dang it 

hits self 

wrong base give me a couple i'll fix it hahaha i thought it was hanns well hann dont use the bathroom im just sayin
ps hann yor guys act lazy all the time layin around beating the cultist and what not might want to fix that and dude you forget that supply and when you brought your new marines in my guys came in then so ha


----------



## komanko

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'm really sorry, I cannot post until Monday at the earliest. I have no time now, and tomorrow I'm going to Games Day. If you must, then update; but I'm not being lazy, I just have no time.
> 
> If he will accept the burden, might I ask deathbringer to take temporary command of Vladimir Bo'reathkor until I can post? I know it's asking a lot, but at least on the plus side he can co-ordinate a post with both Vlad and Ferrero more smoothly, if only for one update. Of course, if you don't want to, deathy, then by all means decline; but if you want to, it would help Vlad not stand about like a lemon whilst he's attacked. :grin:


You may be unaware of the fact that standing like a lemon in the middle of a fight is the best tactic! As Sun Tzu said, The best lemon is an unexpected lemon. An the enemy will never expect you to stand like a lemon in the middle of the battlefield. This will give you the element of confusion and surprise which will grant you victory on the battlefield.


WOW what a load of crap XD


----------



## revan4559

Farseer, you dont have to worry as you have ALREADY posted. Its for the others who havent posted they have until tomorrow to post. Because you and a few others have posted i can update for you lot. *nods* thats what i mean


----------



## revan4559

As the roleplay is going along nicely, im opening up another 2 spaces for people to join:

If you want to join i dont mind what god your character worships but one follower of Nurgle would make things interesting. And please remember to follow the character sheet, if you want a list of chaos marine chapters, there are mixed in with loyalists here:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/List_of_Space_Marine_Chapters


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Really sorry, my internet is awful atm. I'm barely managing to get on now. (Library). It barely works, and is sporadic at best. If this gets through, I apologise for my lack of posting.


----------



## revan4559

no problem. i added you in the update anyway Vladimir. so try to post if you can.

Also to others: 2 opens spaces in the roleplay, feel free to get a friend or two to join, i would like a nurgle worshiper to join preferably and maybe another slaanesh worshiper.


----------



## Necrosis

Name: Zena Chamon
Age: 32
Appearance: Appears to look like in her 30’s. She stands about 5’8 (without power armour). She has blonde hair and hazel eyes. She has a scar that runs across her face that starts above her right eye and ends below her left eye. Her hair is cut like the typical Adepta Sororitas. Her skin is a bit more pale then the average person. Her armour is black with a gold trim while her robes are blue.

Personality: Zena Chamon is very patient and calculating. She prefers to think things through instead of just jumping into them. Zena tends to stay calm in most situations. Zena likes to learn about her enemies and then use that knowledge to destroy them. She is willing to sacrifice her allies to accomplish her goals although she will somewhat try to avoid this.

Background: Zena Chamon was born as an orphan and was placed in Schola Progenium as far back as she could remember. Whenever she asked about her parents everyone simply gave her a cold dark look and said nothing. After many years she finally became a Progena and joined the Adepta Sororitas. She was transferred to Convent Prioris on Terra where she swore her oaths to the Emperor and joined the Order of the Ebon Chalice. She was then transferred off planet to begin her duties as a full fledged sister of battle.

For several years she served in the Order of the Ebon Chalice as a faithful battle sister. Yet just before she was to be promoted to a superior, she developed psychic powers at a late age. As a result she was imprisoned; strip of her rank and status as a sister of battle. For days she stayed imprisoned with minimal amount of food while being tortured. One day her prison door opened and instead of a Mistress coming through the door a man in power armour did. Hanging from his neck was the symbol of the Inquisition. Zena was horrified when she realize that the man was an Inquisitor. Then the Inquisitor spoke and said: “Stand Sister, for the Emperor requires your service.”

Zena was taken off the planet and place on a black ship which would return her and many psykers back to Terra. Yet her training as a sister of battle allowed her to withstand constant soul-numbing despair on the blackship. When the blackship finally reached Terra, Zena was one of the lucky ones and was not sacrifice to the Emperor. Instead she was trained on how to control her psychic powers.

Once her training was complete she was transferred back the Inquisitor who had place her on the black ship. The Inquisitor told her that he had many tasks for her, some that would test her loyalty. The Inquisitor also returned her power armour to her which had all the symbols of the sister hood and ecclesiarchy removed and replaced by symbols of the Inquisition. Her missions involved helping chaos cultist in order to learn more about them. These missions at first disgusted her but as her Inquisitor began to explain why she slowly began to understand and over time she slowly began to hate the missions less and less.

Then while on a Mission Zena Inquisitor was killed by another Inquisitor who had declared him a heretic. Thus Zena was force to run underground and hide where mutants and other types of scum’s hid. There she began to question her faith. She began to have visions and strange dreams. Then she finally revoked her vows to the Emperor and declared him a false god and vowed revenge on him. Yet she was only one person and she needed a way to get off the planet. Then an opportunity presented itself, she saw a group of mutants begin attack by arbites. She moved in and opened fire on the arbites and killed them. The mutants were shock by what happened but Zena how now gained their loyalty. She began to preach on how their time of oppression was over and it was now time to take revenge. She gathered a large force and led a revolution. The revolution was quickly put down but during the chaos Zena had managed to steal a ship and get off the planet which was her true goal. Ever since then, Zena has been laying low and waiting for the right time to strike.

Weapons: Flamer and a chain sword.
Equipment: Sororitas Power Armour
Chaos God: Tzeentch


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> Name: Zena Chamon
> Age: 32
> Appearance: Appears to look like in her 30’s. She stands about 5’8 (without power armour). She has blonde hair and hazel eyes. She has a scar that runs across her face that starts above her right eye and ends below her left eye. Her hair is cut like the typical Adepta Sororitas. Her skin is a bit more pale then the average person. Her armour is black with a gold trim while her robes are blue.
> 
> Personality: Zena Chamon is very patient and calculating. She prefers to think things through instead of just jumping into them. Zena tends to stay calm in most situations. Zena likes to learn about her enemies and then use that knowledge to destroy them. She is willing to sacrifice her allies to accomplish her goals although she will somewhat try to avoid this.
> 
> Background: Zena Chamon was born as an orphan and was placed in Schola Progenium as far back as she could remember. Whenever she asked about her parents everyone simply gave her a cold dark look and said nothing. After many years she finally became a Progena and joined the Adepta Sororitas. She was transferred to Convent Prioris on Terra where she swore her oaths to the Emperor and joined the Order of the Ebon Chalice. She was then transferred off planet to begin her duties as a full fledged sister of battle.
> 
> For several years she served in the Order of the Ebon Chalice as a faithful battle sister. Yet just before she was to be promoted to a superior, she developed psychic powers at a late age. As a result she was imprisoned; strip of her rank and status as a sister of battle. For days she stayed imprisoned with minimal amount of food while being tortured. One day her prison door opened and instead of a Mistress coming through the door a man in power armour did. Hanging from his neck was the symbol of the Inquisition. Zena was horrified when she realize that the man was an Inquisitor. Then the Inquisitor spoke and said: “Stand Sister, for the Emperor requires your service.”
> 
> Zena was taken off the planet and place on a black ship which would return her and many psykers back to Terra. Yet her training as a sister of battle allowed her to withstand constant soul-numbing despair on the blackship. When the blackship finally reached Terra, Zena was one of the lucky ones and was not sacrifice to the Emperor. Instead she was trained on how to control her psychic powers.
> 
> Once her training was complete she was transferred back the Inquisitor who had place her on the black ship. The Inquisitor told her that he had many tasks for her, some that would test her loyalty. The Inquisitor also returned her power armour to her which had all the symbols of the sister hood and ecclesiarchy removed and replaced by symbols of the Inquisition. Her missions involved helping chaos cultist in order to learn more about them. These missions at first disgusted her but as her Inquisitor began to explain why she slowly began to understand and over time she slowly began to hate the missions less and less.
> 
> Then while on a Mission Zena Inquisitor was killed by another Inquisitor who had declared him a heretic. Thus Zena was force to run underground and hide where mutants and other types of scum’s hid. There she began to question her faith. She began to have visions and strange dreams. Then she finally revoked her vows to the Emperor and declared him a false god and vowed revenge on him. Yet she was only one person and she needed a way to get off the planet. Then an opportunity presented itself, she saw a group of mutants begin attack by arbites. She moved in and opened fire on the arbites and killed them. The mutants were shock by what happened but Zena how now gained their loyalty. She began to preach on how their time of oppression was over and it was now time to take revenge. She gathered a large force and led a revolution. The revolution was quickly put down but during the chaos Zena had managed to steal a ship and get off the planet which was her true goal. Ever since then, Zena has been laying low and waiting for the right time to strike.
> 
> Weapons: Flamer and a chain sword.
> Equipment: Sororitas Power Armour
> Chaos God: Tzeentch


Necrosis has permission to be a corrupted Sister of Battle, she will be joining in the next update where she will be a turn coat from the attacking forces.


----------



## komanko

Can I the SOB  it will be Tzeentch against Tzeentch! 
Edit: I just realized that I dont really stand a chance against a SOB as she is uber-awesome and I'm just regular awesome.


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Can I the SOB  it will be Tzeentch against Tzeentch!
> Edit: I just realized that I dont really stand a chance against a SOB as she is uber-awesome and I'm just regular awesome.


Corrupted Sisters of Battle have ALOT of faith in the dark gods, similar to the amount of faith they used to have in the emperor. aka she is epic.


----------



## komanko

I'm screwed! XD


----------



## Necrosis

I better start reading up on all the characters and the actually rp to find out whats happened.


----------



## komanko

Want me to summarize XD? Dont bother reading my character sheet, read it 2 hours ago, its crap XD


----------



## Necrosis

komanko said:


> Want me to summarize XD? Dont bother reading my character sheet, read it 2 hours ago, its crap XD


Yes please do summarize. Cause after reading the entire OOC, I feel like I'm suffering from perils of the warps.


----------



## komanko

The RP starts when everyone arrive on the planet where the Blood tournament is held. We were all traveling in the streets for a bit until hearing someone shouting in one of the squares, tis' was Modeus AKA Reven's character. I joined him (the sorcerer), and then Hann aka Anfo challenged(not physically) him and asked him some questions. Then more joined and we went to an abandoned building and made it our base. Then we built alters to our gods in that base. After that Modeus, Ghazan aka nightlord, and me. Went to capture another base, it was unsecceful and we needed backup from the rest of the warband members which consisted only of us(no servants). After the backup arrived with two new marines, Dravly aka Vladimir, and Snowy aka Corruptus., we managed to conquer the base and make it our own. We then re inhabited this base. Modeus shared the loot from the base with the rest of the warband, and Hann again challenged him(I think this time psychically), Modeus easily won. After that came the blood tournament which every individual fought in and won several rewards, slaves, cultists, marines, etc...
When we returned to base Modeus congratulated us and told all to get some rest. The next day we woke up to find no Modeus. As soon as this happened an inter-warband war began. The groups formed alliances which in the end resulted in. Ghazan Vs Hann Vs Ferrore aka deathbringer, Vladimir aka farseer Dravly, Wattnir aka Emperorshand, Dasker aka bane of kings(I think), Corruptus aka snowy, maybe I forgot another one here. In the end there was a fight against Hann blablabla... and then another force attacked us which is what happening right now. Thats a quick summery. About the characters I really dunno just read the rec thread. More info will come if you ask for.


----------



## Necrosis

So what is other force that attacking you right now.


----------



## komanko

Technically a force you are part of, its just another Chaos Lord who decided to use the opportunity to get new followers.


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> So what is other force that attacking you right now.


Your character will be a turn coat from the attacking force. The other force is another chaos warband hoping to take over what is left of the troops after the first day(of 3-4) of the inter-warband war.


----------



## Anfo

komanko said:


> In the end there was a fight against Hann blablabla...


Blablabla translates to "Hann's marines are winning".


----------



## emporershand89

I'd be careful my friend about that. Even with the new development, your dude is seriously screwed. The combined forces that have hit you have wiped out a good majortiy of your people and there may be more to come.

Plus, GM depending, your dude my get cleaved by Ferrore or corruptus, or even me, hahah. 

Just saying, anything could happen at this point. what an awesome twist, its honestly giving me goosebumps, hehehehe:laugh:


----------



## revan4559

emporershand89 said:


> I'd be careful my friend about that. Even with the new development, your dude is seriously screwed. The combined forces that have hit you have wiped out a good majortiy of your people and there may be more to come.
> 
> Plus, GM depending, your dude my get cleaved by Ferrore or corruptus, or even me, hahah.
> 
> Just saying, anything could happen at this point. what an awesome twist, its honestly giving me goosebumps, hehehehe:laugh:


As i said, Anfo/Hann will only be killed if he allows it, or if he breaks any of the rules.


----------



## revan4559

Updating on Thursday, everyone who hasnt posted has until then to post or i update without them.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Have I posted....?


----------



## komanko

Yea, with the teleporter and all the other stuff...


----------



## revan4559

yes you have. its mainly: Deathbringer and 1-2 others i think.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yipee! :grin:


----------



## revan4559

Update is in 24 hours, you have until then to post if you already havent or im updating without you.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, next update will be on SUNDAY you have till then to post or i update without you.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

revan4559 said:


> Vladimir: you do not know but now you can either jump out of the window and flee for your life or remain behind and fight like a true warrior of chaos.


:laugh: That's not biased at all, is it now? :grin: He he, made me laugh.

Yes, yes, ok, I get the message.... I guess I'll go Loyalist. :laugh: I kid, I kid.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

My marines they abandon me i will have their heads later after this battle.... but yeah im really sorry for not posting faster cause alot of stuff happened so yeah

ps My eyes are killing me so it might be awhile before i post

pss Welcome aboard Zena nice to have you


----------



## Necrosis

Should I make another post or wait for the next update. I'm also wondering how my character should react to two people trying to talk to her at once.


----------



## revan4559

all up to you.

And no Emperorshand you cant go to the blood tournament as your under attack and you can only go once per major update(which is a rp day)


----------



## revan4559

Still got an open position in the roleplay, looking for someone to play a Nurgle Marine.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I posted, see! I said I would and I did! Yipee! :grin:


----------



## revan4559

Yes i saw, and im updating it now, so update will be up within 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yay! (10 characters)


----------



## revan4559

11 if you include me, but im looking for 1 more person to play a Nurgle character. Know anyone?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ha ha, lol no, I just posted that so that it reached the ten character limit per post. For instance, a space is a character, as is each letter etc. :laugh: I didn't mean the roleplayers. :grin:


----------



## revan4559

lol ok. Well update is almost finished, those who didnt post dont get anything in the update.

So how is everyone enjoying the roleplay so far?


----------



## komanko

As I sad before, this is a great roleplay and you are a great GM. Hope it will go on like that or even get better.


----------



## revan4559

Ok, Update is up.


----------



## revan4559

Reemmber, Next update is THIS thursday, so get posting.


----------



## komanko

Just a question of interest for some players in this RP. Not gonna state who so I wont offend anyone.

How did you come with that habit of posting half posts every time and then adding more to them with new posts? Can't you just put all the information in one freaking post?


----------



## Snowy

Alot of peoples posts are added to because of fellow Rpers responses and actions


----------



## revan4559

If you were wondering, the 20 terminators are silver. The terminators that were of the relictor's chapter have a slightly different colour scheme:










And from now on, if you post, you post your full reply, you do not post abit then say ill add more later, as ive seen that people dont when they say they do.


----------



## revan4559

Bane-of-kings and Emperorshand. This is the third time in ONE major update you've tried to go to the blood tournament >.< i said you can only go to the blood tournament once per major update. I'll let you if an update is a major update as at the top it will say its a major update. So please can you both edit your posts. It isnt even the next day yet in the roleplay so until it is, you cant go to the blood tournament.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Okay look i got negative rep because Farseer here can't recall that i had a raptor squad stationed in the rafters so im sorry if me not posting hurt anyone's "feelings" okay 

and ferrore you can kill my character only him if its not i will take this as a personal offence and see to it you are punished 

ps the kinda guy i am is the guy who gets it out their then goes back and revises 

pss im a getting a divorce that was the reason i so rarely get on and then i had no idea of your post revan im sorry that i was out of touch


----------



## deathbringer

Maybe its the alcohol but im very confused by your last post warmaster


----------



## komanko

In short,

Sindr is leaving\being kicked from the RP. He decided that he want Ferrore to kill him and he will take it as a personal offense if anyone else kills him.

Before that he wrote something about Farseer giving him negative rep didn't really understand, something related to the fact that Dravly forgot that he had raptors stationed somewhere.

About the divorce I dont know how its related.

I have no idea what he is talking about when e states godmodding.

Hope I clarified Deathy.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I gave him some negative rep because he consistently ignored revan's updates. I hoped to simply nudge him towards the right direction and help him better his own roleplay, but instead he decided to throw it in my face and wish me a "shitty day". I am not offended, and I assure you I meant no offence, and if any was taken I apologise.

That we cannot even speak freely about the subject of a made-up world is sorry indeed.


----------



## darkreever

Actually Darvaleth you did take offense, otherwise you would not have come to me with the thought that neg rep should be completely removed.

For starters, fuck that; the system as is should be overhauled but removing half the system because it might hurt feelings? Give me a break. If losing a few points from a meaningless system is going to be that damaging then turn the thing off so you don't have to worry.


Now for all of you I will quote something from the rules: 
"*You alone are responsible for the material you post.*"Thats more than just the headline to one of the very first rules, it is a rule and more so its common sense. If you are getting a divorce, were in a bad accident, lost a friend or family, a disaster struck, etc; our heart goes out to you but it does not give you any more right to decrease the quality of your posts. If times are tough, you stop so that you can focus on more important things, or you slow down so that your quality can remain the same at a lower quantity.


By the way, and this next bit is for anyone and everyone, should you decide that you do not need to listen to the GM, ignore his or her updates, do whatever it is you please and damn anyone else, then guess again. You signed up to be a player, an actor, in someone else's show and if you get it about you that your better than everyone else and can do anything _you_ want than that is obviously not the place for you.

There is a reason RP's have rules, or GM's give you prompts in updates.


And if anyone has an issue with what I said, I better see a PM and not some post in response to it; not gonna be all to happy if I see someone blatantly ignoring that one.


----------



## revan4559

You do all realize that the next update is going to be tomorrow dont you? but i may be nice enough to give you all until wednesday.


----------



## revan4559

Right, im extending the update deadline until friday.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Um...Is it still possible for me to join up?


----------



## revan4559

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Um...Is it still possible for me to join up?


Post up a character sheet so i can read it over then ill see about it.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Name: Veros Akahm
Age: 313
Appearance: Veros has very pale skin and no hair on his body, he wears Dark Blue armour with a silver trim, his back pack exhausts are shaped like Silver Dragon heads. His chest plate has been damaged by the sword of the Skulltaker, leaving a large cut through the middle of his armour.
Personality: He's uncaring and unloyal...
Background: Veros once served the Sons of Guilliman chapter until he fought in one of the Black Crusades led by Abbadon, where he encountered the Skulltaker, who cut his armour open and left him to die. After being discovered by his battle brothers, he was rushed to safety, Veros changed that day...He left his legion and vanished into the warp, never to be seen again...Until now...
Chapter: Adharon's Reavers
Weapons: Axe, Bolt Pistol
Equipment: Mark 7 Power Armour, Frag/Krak Grenades
God: Khorne


----------



## revan4559

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Name: Veros Akahm
> Age: 313
> Appearance: Veros has very pale skin and no hair on his body, he wears Dark Blue armour with a silver trim, his back pack exhausts are shaped like Silver Dragon heads. His chest plate has been damaged by the sword of the Skulltaker, leaving a large cut through the middle of his armour.
> Personality: He's uncaring and unloyal...
> Background: Veros once served the Sons of Guilliman chapter until he fought in one of the Black Crusades led by Abbadon, where he encountered the Skulltaker, who cut his armour open and left him to die. After being discovered by his battle brothers, he was rushed to safety, Veros changed that day...He left his legion and vanished into the warp, never to be seen again...Until now...
> Chapter: Adharon's Reavers
> Weapons: Axe
> Equipment: Mark 7 Power Armour, Frag/Krak Grenades


Who exactly is the skulltaker?


----------



## komanko

here ya go http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Skulltaker

Edit: Also what chaos god do you serve


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

made the edit


----------



## Necrosis

Doesn't skull taker take your skull when he defeats you? I thought that's why he's called skull taker.


----------



## komanko

No the skulltaker only takes the skulls of those who stand and fight against him. If the opponent flees then he just cuts him down.


----------



## revan4559

i would say you need abit more than an Axe for your weaponry, or your going to get shot before you can even get close to use it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, is there any chance that I could get a new weapon? I mean, I think I've been stuck with a chainsword and a bolt pistol for a long time now. .


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I was thinking that simply using an axe will make him more of a Aspiring Champion of Khorne...


----------



## revan4559

To Bane-of-kings ill be giving you a new weapon soon, i need to think of something interesting.

To Black Legion even Champions of Khorne use bolt pistols or another form of ranged weapon.


----------



## komanko

Actually I always pictured a champion of Khorne with one of this in a form of an axe. 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Eviscerator
I would have suggested a bolter at least because getting to close combat might prove difficult and some players actually payed for that in the last update


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Skulltaker only needs a 5+ to KB you. How'd you survive? :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

Hey revan4559, we still going with this durn thing????


----------



## komanko

What durn thing?


----------



## Necrosis

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Skulltaker only needs a 5+ to KB you. How'd you survive? :laugh:


Your thinking of fantasy, in 40k on a 4+ he rends and causes instant death.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I've made another edit, I now have a Bolt Pistol...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh god he's even better.

Hold on, I thought they changed rending so it just made any wounds rolled on a 6 to AP2....?

Or maybe Skulltaker rends on 4+. They may as well have given him a power wep ffs. :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

nice farseer:laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Alright, ive edited in the update. Im going to push it from 3 days before update to 5, to give everyone enough time to post. NEXT UPDATE WILL BE WEDNESDAY.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Racheal Vetoris

Age: 36

Appearance: Racheal stands at around 5"9, her armour, once the proud armour of the order of the bloody rose, now defiled beyond recognition. Her armour is now jet black, all symbols that had once been devoted to the Emperor have been defiled and removed, being replaced with that of the Prince of Pleasure Slaneesh. Her hair is jet black, cut fairly short. Her face is almost angelic, but a seemingly sneer is painted on her face most of the time. Her eyes are bright green.

Background: Racheal was born into the war torn galaxy that is the Imperium. Her parents were killed by heretics, orphaning her from birth. She was raised by the sisters of the Bloody Rose, who acted very heavy handed on her to drill in discipline and love for the Emperor. Racheal was the black sheep of the flock, always rejecting the views of her superiors, often being chastised for her views and even beaten.

She was soon forced to follow her superiors views and eventually was promoted to a fully-fledged sister. She was considered to unstable to be anything but a combat sister, were her true abilities shined. She was posted from one war torn planet to another, each time her superiors noted her ferocity in combat. They mistook this for devotion to the Emperor when it was something far more sinister. Eventually her and her squad were posted near the Eye of Terror, boarding ships that came near the eye.

On a routine mission her squad were ambushed by servants of slaneesh, hell bent on destroying the squad that opposed them. Each Sister fought hard, killing as many cultists as possible before they were slowly overwhelmed as they fell back through the ship. Racheal and her squad leader plus one other sister managed to force the cultists back, capturing the leader as well. Racheal was ordered to execute the leader, but the promise of power from slaneesh was too much for her. She opened fire on her sister before destroying her squad leader with her own cahinsword, swearing her allegiance to chaos and Slaneesh.

Personality: Racheal has a cruel personality, hell bent on the thrill of fighting and is not afraid to brawl for no reason. Though she does show some tact and intelligence and is considered loyal even though she is chaos. Anyone of Slaneesh followers can always count on her for assistance, though she will eliminate all in her way.

Weapons: Racheal carrys a bolter, her old gun which she has used since her fall and before. Her chainsword is that of her old commanders, used to mock the servants of the Emperor as she cleaves them in two with one of the Emperor's own weapons.

Equipment: She wears her old suit of power armour, though it has been modified for her new allegiance to Chaos. Slaneesh symbols cover it, and underneath she wears a tight fitting thermal suit, designed so that out of battle she can relax out of her suit of armour.

This has been accepted.


----------



## revan4559

Komanko and deathbringer need to post.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Surely I haven't posted yet? I'm normally last... I'll go check. :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Shit didnt see that its for today, totally forgot. Will have a post in no time.


----------



## revan4559

extending the deadline till friday.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Hey guy i been keeping up with the thread because i like it. and i noticed Ferrore hasn't killed me yet. 

So what did you decide to do with ezekiel.

i would personally pefer him to have gone mad and tried to attack ferrore but that dosnt have to happen if you dont want to revan or just give him off to a succersor or some crap.

Peace through Superior Firepower


----------



## Necrosis

Lord Ramo said:


> Name: Racheal Vetoris
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Appearance: Racheal stands at around 5"9, her armour, once the proud armour of the order of the bloody rose, now defiled beyond recognition. Her armour is now jet black, all symbols that had once been devoted to the Emperor have been defiled and removed, being replaced with that of the Prince of Pleasure Slaneesh. Her hair is jet black, cut fairly short. Her face is almost angelic, but a seemingly sneer is painted on her face most of the time. Her eyes are bright green.
> 
> Background: Racheal was born into the war torn galaxy that is the Imperium. Her parents were killed by heretics, orphaning her from birth. She was raised by the sisters of the Bloody Rose, who acted very heavy handed on her to drill in discipline and love for the Emperor. Racheal was the black sheep of the flock, always rejecting the views of her superiors, often being chastised for her views and even beaten.
> 
> She was soon forced to follow her superiors views and eventually was promoted to a fully-fledged sister. She was considered to unstable to be anything but a combat sister, were her true abilities shined. She was posted from one war torn planet to another, each time her superiors noted her ferocity in combat. They mistook this for devotion to the Emperor when it was something far more sinister. Eventually her and her squad were posted near the Eye of Terror, boarding ships that came near the eye.
> 
> On a routine mission her squad were ambushed by servants of slaneesh, hell bent on destroying the squad that opposed them. Each Sister fought hard, killing as many cultists as possible before they were slowly overwhelmed as they fell back through the ship. Racheal and her squad leader plus one other sister managed to force the cultists back, capturing the leader as well. Racheal was ordered to execute the leader, but the promise of power from slaneesh was too much for her. She opened fire on her sister before destroying her squad leader with her own cahinsword, swearing her allegiance to chaos and Slaneesh.
> 
> Personality: Racheal has a cruel personality, hell bent on the thrill of fighting and is not afraid to brawl for no reason. Though she does show some tact and intelligence and is considered loyal even though she is chaos. Anyone of Slaneesh followers can always count on her for assistance, though she will eliminate all in her way.
> 
> Weapons: Racheal carrys a bolter, her old gun which she has used since her fall and before. Her chainsword is that of her old commanders, used to mock the servants of the Emperor as she cleaves them in two with one of the Emperor's own weapons.
> 
> Equipment: She wears her old suit of power armour, though it has been modified for her new allegiance to Chaos. Slaneesh symbols cover it, and underneath she wears a tight fitting thermal suit, designed so that out of battle she can relax out of her suit of armour.
> 
> This has been accepted.


I'm not special anymore.
=(


----------



## hippypancake

Grandfather Nurgle's disciple has arrived! 


Name: Pydredd

Age: Unknown

Appearance: Wears the black armour that once sported the iconography of his former chapter, but now they have been removed for Nurgle markings. His armour has also been extended to contain his increased bulk inside. His body has swollen greatly since his loyal days, and inside his armour is a body covered in sacs of disease, pus, and poisons. His face looks like a normal Chaos Space Marine however, and if looked at from a far he is assumed to be just that.

Personality: Pydredd is a quiet person whose voice never rises to be above a normal voice, and is usually at a mutter. He prefers to slowly kill his enemies to test new diseases on them.

Background: Pydredd was a sergeant of a assault squad in the days before his turn to Nurgle. It happened when the Children went on campaign on the edges of the Imperium and had to use constant Warp Travel to travel place to place. On their jump to their homeworld Fynwent, something went wrong and daemons started to board the ship. The Children fought all the way to their destination and finally they were able to break back out of the warp, but it came at a terrible lose. The daemons had possessed and infected many of the Space Marines on board of the ship, Pydredd included, and right before they broke from Warp the possessed and infected marines took the Saviour Pods and ejected out of the ship, in which the daemons released them so they could stay in the warp. When Pydredd woke from his fever-induced nightmare he woke inside a pod with no one else but heard someone talking to him. It promised salvation and power and Pydredd accepted it. Soon Nurgle took him into his folds and Pydredd was infected.

Chapter: The Children of the Damned

Weapons: Chain-Axe and Bolter

Equipment: Mk. 3 Iron Armour, Jump Pack, Frag/Krak


----------



## revan4559

Ok ive done a major update, sorry for not posting two days earlier i have been unwell. I shall update this next friday(extending updates to 1 week seeing as there is now a total of 12 of us).


----------



## Necrosis

Question, do I still have my flamer?


----------



## komanko

Necrosis said:


> I'm not special anymore.
> =(


Just seen this, and I really wanted to say that its not true. After all whats making a character unique is not the fact that there is none like it, but how that characters things, reacts, feels, etc... The fact that Ramo decided to play a sister too doesn't necessarily means that you are not special anymore, bear that in mind.




Necrosis said:


> Question, do I still have my flamer?


Why shouldn't you have it, did you destroy\lose it?


----------



## Necrosis

komanko said:


> Just seen this, and I really wanted to say that its not true. After all whats making a character unique is not the fact that there is none like it, but how that characters things, reacts, feels, etc... The fact that Ramo decided to play a sister too doesn't necessarily means that you are not special anymore, bear that in mind.


That was a joke.




komanko said:


> Why shouldn't you have it, did you destroylose it?


Just making sure that the guards didn't take it. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## komanko

Oki Doki


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> Question, do I still have my flamer?


Yes you still do have your flamer.


----------



## Necrosis

One more question. Did the dead chaos space marine drop anything that I could possible grab (like a bolter or something)?


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> One more question. Did the dead chaos space marine drop anything that I could possible grab (like a bolter or something)?


Standard marine bolter and combat knife.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow, everyone who hasnt posted needs to post.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Gah! I can only post tomorrow evening. I don't yet know if my power fist is operational, or if deathy decided to make me fix it myself. :laugh: 

Shall I assume a techmarine has worked on it and fixed it up? Otherwise I'm going into the arena without power armour.... I'll post for both the updates if I miss it, go ahead. Don't bother to update me, it's my fault anyway, I'll just improvise in my duel, without any major wounds or anything over the top.


----------



## revan4559

well Farseer you and the others who havent posted have until 8pm England time before the update(GMT+0)


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the delay, i shall be updating the action thread tomorrow, really need Farseer and Deathbringer to post before then(if they can) if now ill have to update without them.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, next update shall be in 1 weeks time.


----------



## emporershand89

Hey revan4559, why'd you have my guy devoured dude?? whats going on here???


----------



## revan4559

empty your pm inbox and we shall talk through that.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It upsets me greatly that I must announce that I will no longer be able to take part in this roleplay. Whilst I hope the GM, and all the participants, will understand this is not out of choice; this is the first time I've even been able to reach the Roleplay Forum for well over a week now. Whilst I am sure there are many with more work than me, and who still manage to post, I have failed. I cannot continue to participate, and for that I am very sorry.

Again, apologies. I wish the RP luck and am sure that it will flourish and bloom, even if I cannot witness the creative masterpiece it will soon become. I am sorry.

It pains me so deeply to leave this, revan. I feel as though an icicle is being forced through my chest; I have loved it, it is a magnificent roleplay, and I can see that it will continue for much longer. I would dearly have loved to continue this, but ultimately I have failed in that too. I am so sorry, revan, I hope that you will never be so poor a roleplayer as I.


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> It upsets me greatly that I must announce that I will no longer be able to take part in this roleplay. Whilst I hope the GM, and all the participants, will understand this is not out of choice; this is the first time I've even been able to reach the Roleplay Forum for well over a week now. Whilst I am sure there are many with more work than me, and who still manage to post, I have failed. I cannot continue to participate, and for that I am very sorry.
> 
> Again, apologies. I wish the RP luck and am sure that it will flourish and bloom, even if I cannot witness the creative masterpiece it will soon become. I am sorry.
> 
> It pains me so deeply to leave this, revan. I feel as though an icicle is being forced through my chest; I have loved it, it is a magnificent roleplay, and I can see that it will continue for much longer. I would dearly have loved to continue this, but ultimately I have failed in that too. I am so sorry, revan, I hope that you will never be so poor a roleplayer as I.


im turning you into an NPC until you can return xD so let me know when you are able to start playing again and ill add you back in.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thank you, revan. I would so dearly love to return, some time. Vladimir will not pass quietly into oblivion.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be today about 8pm England time (GMT+0) if you haven't posted then expect to have the same update as last week, and remember if you miss 3 updates(without giving me advanced notice) then ill either npc you or kill you off. Currently the only person who needs to post is Hippypancakes/Pydredd.


----------



## hippypancake

I'm sorry for the absence my internet is acting up and I had to take my lap top apart to fix the wireless connector I'll post right now


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, I was wondering if I could switch charachters? It's just that I don't think I'd like to continue with Dasker, and I've had a couple ideas brewing for a while now, so if it's okay with you then I'll post 'em up.

Thanks,

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## revan4559

dont post them yet, pm me them. I do have a few idea's how to change you from Dasker to one of the new characters.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Here's the charachter Kol Meddrak, whom will be eventually replacing Dasker:

*Name:* Kol Meddrak
*Age:* 433
*Appearance:* Meddrak's Mark 6 Armour is coloured dark crimson with a gunmetal trim, covered in several battle scars. 
*Personality:* He is a zealout worshipper of Chaos Undivided, more likely to fight than to hide in the corner like cowards. 
*Background:* Meddrak was a Dark Apostle in his small warband, and when passed over to become commander he was wracked with revenge, and attempted to seize power by killing the new warlord. However, Meddrak was stopped, and banished from the warband forever. He was forced to do something he had never done in his life, flee the warband and make a living of his own. He ended up on Drakaasi once he had heard of the Blood Tournament, and joined the quest to become a Daemon Prince, hoping to ascend to glory in the eyes of the Chaos Gods and lead an unstoppable force to crush the warband that he once followed.
*Chapter:* Word Bearers 
*Weapons:* Crozius and Bolt Pistol 
*Equipment:* Mark 6 Power Armour, Frag/Krak Grenades


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, the next update will be next Sunday.


----------



## Anfo

I updated my previous comment with my real post.


----------



## revan4559

You all know the update is tomorrow and only 4 of you have posted?(Anfo, Bane of Kings, Lord Ramo and Nightlord)


----------



## komanko

I'll post today


----------



## revan4559

Quick note, the chaos lord ISNT a Night Lord, he just has a very dark blue armour(think between night lord and ultramarine blue's), as its his own personal warband.


----------



## Necrosis

I'll be making a post tonight. I've been really busy.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, the next update will be next sunday(12th)


----------



## revan4559

On a side note can everyone in this roleplay PM ME with their character name and what wargear they have. Set it out like:

Account Name:
Character Name:
Weapons:
Armour and Equipment:

I want to get an update list of what wargear people have so i can start planning out what i can allow people to get next.


----------



## komanko

Posted, will send you that soon.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Vladimir is now back into the rp. If you arent on the update that means you didnt post and need to use the previous update.


----------



## revan4559

Remember the update will be Sunday so try and get your posts up if you haven't already.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Im going to leave the next update until 2 weeks time(as next week is Christmas weekend: Christmas day and Boxing Day.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I guessed that seeing as I had to tell people to gather in this update, I better do it fast. :laugh: I love the twist, revan. I still don't know what's going on with Modeus! Gaah!!! :wild:


----------



## komanko

Sorry for not being here but now Im back and hopefully I'll update every RP till the end of the week.

Cheers,
komanko.


----------



## revan4559

Well dont worry, you have plenty of time to post in the 3 rp's that im running which your in as atm its a 2 week update window due to X-mas. But i suggest you get your Crimson Dawn done first as we have been waiting for an update for that for awhile xD.


----------



## komanko

Ok, thanks for waiting anyway  I'll get it done.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be on the 2nd of January.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next sunday.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, sorry, just noticed that komanko received a message "from Vlad". Just wanted to point out that I took great pains to make the message anonymous. I really tried to make this clear, but if it wasn't, I apologise.

Just saying: you don't know it's Vlad!!! :laugh: He doesn't want to be found out yet, he's too terrified of Ferrero.


----------



## komanko

XD, sorry, didnt look, Ill just treat it as I dont know who it is, fine anonymous guy?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

He he, don't worry komanko, it seems revan has ordered me to reveal myself, so it matters little. Just builds a bit of suspense, I guess. :laugh:

Also, may I congratulate you on the RP list thread. It's quite an achievement, if you ask me, and a solid contribution to the forum. Rep time!


----------



## hippypancake

I'm sorry for being gone my internet completely died and then my battery fried >.> I hate this lap top


----------



## revan4559

no problem, ill re-add you in next update.


----------



## revan4559

Remember update is this sunday, so alot of you need to get posting.


----------



## revan4559

Extending update deadline till friday, people who need to post are: Necrosis, Lord Ramo, Nightlord92.


----------



## komanko

Lies, I posted!


----------



## revan4559

Just so anyone who reads the action and recruitment thread thinking that this roleplay is closed for recruitment, it is NOT. You are always welcome to join as we look forward to new marine's joining the roleplay as the more the merrier. Like normal if you have any questions/quires then feel free to pm me or post them here.

Currently i am looking for some specific marine's to join which are listed below:

Nurgle Chaos Marine
Dark Apothecary(any chapter/legion and god)
Slaanesh Chaos Marine
Devastator Marine(Any chapter/legion and god)
Chaos Marine Raptor(Any chapter/legion and god).

Anyway to the rest of you still in the roleplay, How are you enjoying it? We are 4-5 days into the blood tournament with 3-4 days of it to go before we move onto the next phase of the roleplay.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ah, yes I remember, there were four (I think) general stages of this. I wonder what the next one might entail... :laugh:

It's going rather well, I think. We are currently experiencing a lull in the fighting, which is always good. Wall-to-wall action can become a little tiresome.


----------



## hippypancake

my character isn't in the update by the way


----------



## revan4559

You'll be re-added in this update Hippypancake, its almost done and should be up within 2-4 hours depending on how busy i am.


----------



## revan4559

The Update is up. Next update will be next sunday(as usual)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Revan, sorry for not posting sooner, my internet was down since saturday. Also, aren't Chaos Devastators called Havocs?


----------



## revan4559

*Waves a dismissive hand* its been a while since i played chaos or read my chaos codex, devastator, havoc, same thing.


----------



## revan4559

only two people have posted, do you want me to extend the update deadline?


----------



## komanko

sorry about not posting but I was sick the whole weekend and still sick now, if I will muster up some strength Ill try to post something.


----------



## hippypancake

Sorry it took so long it's finals week for my school this week and I need to get all As for a laptop


----------



## komanko

Im feeling better so hopefully Ill get mine up today.


----------



## revan4559

Ok the update is now up. We will be getting back to the blood tournament matches within the next 2-3 updates. Next update will be next sunday.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Tee hee, I'm sure if the Spoiler wasn't for me, I'd have read it anyway.  But don't! Oh, no, that'll make you want to now... just, pretend it's not there.

Really, don't read it. You'll only spoil it for yourself. (That's why it's a SPOILER.)


----------



## komanko

XD Dravly I've put it out of my mind until you just had to post this and tell me how awesome it actually is XD


----------



## revan4559

happy you have some new spells now komanko?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Shudders* Must.... not... click... on spoiler... 
Must... not... click... on... spoiler....


----------



## komanko

Finally  Yes of course Im happy although I completely forgot about it and would at some point be reminded somehow and then I would have come crying to you XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Shudders* Must.... not... click... on spoiler...
> Must... not... click... on... spoiler....


*Tee hee*. You know how _long_ it is? At least two pages of a Word document, all in that one little spoiler... soooo much revealed. Oh, I know exactly what will happen to you _especially_. All I can say is; I'm sorry. At least you had fun whilst it lasted.

Oh, but I guess he can still post when he's a spa- oh woops! :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

No really, it's nothing. I'm only joking.




.......or am I?


----------



## komanko

Tam tam tam tam!!!! 

We shall see about it: This will happen to you! :threaten: Then because you will be desperate Dravly you will do that :suicide:

Edit: Oh comeon Dravly, you know you can trust me!!!

Or DO YOU!?!!?!?!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> No really, it's nothing. I'm only joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......or am I?


Let me guess, you've recieved a message from the terminator telling him that an entire chapter of Ultramarines are invading the planet, and if we don't find Modeus in time we're dead, because Modeus has some sort of weapon we don't know about?

Or maybe, Modeus is actually dead and you've just recieved all his terminators but they're still in transit and won't arrive until the next update?

Or, third guess, a hive fleet has somehow communicated with you and you're now harbering a genestealer. 

Oh, the possibilites.


----------



## revan4559

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Let me guess, you've recieved a message from the terminator telling him that an entire chapter of Ultramarines are invading the planet, and if we don't find Modeus in time we're dead, because Modeus has some sort of weapon we don't know about?
> 
> Or maybe, Modeus is actually dead and you've just recieved all his terminators but they're still in transit and won't arrive until the next update?
> 
> Or, third guess, a hive fleet has somehow communicated with you and you're now harbering a genestealer.
> 
> Oh, the possibilites.


Actually its a cookie recipe given to modeus from the Khorne which have the ability to destroy worlds.


----------



## komanko

You mean Khorneflakes.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

No no, Khookies. Silly komanko. 

And has for the genestealer; how'd you guess?! :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Alright the update is up. You all know the drill, update is next sunday.

Anfo/Hann you need to post between now and next update or im going to have to npc you.


----------



## komanko

Dravleth I command you!!


----------



## revan4559

Reminder, the update is this SUNDAY so if you havent posted then you better.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

revan4559 said:


> Actually its a cookie recipe given to modeus from the Khorne which have the ability to destroy worlds.


Ah, have to watch out for that. . Man, that sounds like one awesome cookie. 

COOKIES FOR THE COOKIE GOD!


----------



## revan4559

As only BOK and Lord ramo have posted, im extend the update deadline till next friday.


----------



## revan4559

Deathbringer, Farseer, Komanko, Anfo, Hippypancakes, Nightlord: All of you need to post in the action thread asap as myself, BOK and Lord ramo are waiting on you before i can update.


----------



## komanko

Will post tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, next update will be Sunday the 27th of February.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I deeply apologise for my tardiness. I will put both my previous and next post in this next one, which WILL come tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## hippypancake

I apologize for my absence my wisom teeth got yanked so I'm not really in my right mind I'll try and post sometime this weekend


----------



## revan4559

To be honest im very disappointed at the moment as after a week NO ONE has posted in the action thread. I have pm'ed you all and not even gotten a reply, i would like to know what is going on from:

Farseer Darvaleth
Nightlord92
Bane of Kings
Anfo
Lord Ramo
Deathbringer

If need be ill extend the update deadline again, BUT this is getting abit too much as most of you barely even posted for last weeks deadline.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just replied, revan, sorry, as I was waiting for Lord Ramo (Racheal) to post, as I needer his/her character to answer my question on the last update before I could comment.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I have no excuse for this, and will not invent one. My post is up, but is gallingly shabby, for which I apologise. I hope not to fall so far behind again.


----------



## revan4559

Just waiting on: Komanko, Deathbringer, Anfo and Nightlord92 to post then i can get an update up.


----------



## komanko

I will have mine up tomorrow as I waited for Dravly to post but I dont have time to post today...

Edit: As I did not do it when I promised expect this to be ready today or tomorrow max. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## revan4559

Nightlord92, Deathbringer and Komanko, im giving till Sunday to get a post up as thats when im updating(now almost everyone has posted)


----------



## komanko

its three people, so both is wrong XD


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next Sunday(as always).

Due to not posting for the last 2-4 updates Ferrore/Deathbringer has been made an npc until he contacts me.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder: The update is sunday and only Bane of Kings has posted. So the rest of you need to post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, go me! I have the morale high ground! :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## revan4559

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, go me! I have the morale high ground! :victory:.
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


Just for that im kicking you off the Moral High-ground xD.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Never, I will hold my ground! 

*Whips out dual bolt pistols*.

FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## Anfo

Bane_of_Kings said:


> FOR THE EMPEROR!


This is a Chaos RP, what's wrong with you?!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Erm, I don't think I will be able to make this update. I have a public examination (like, a real big whopper) on Saturday, in the afternoon. I can post perhaps afterwards (I may have already died, though) but otherwise only on Sunday, so it depends when you post the update! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll post saturday


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Anfo said:


> This is a Chaos RP, what's wrong with you?!


Yes, but I still like to shout that sometimes, especially since



My Dark Apostle is actually a secret Grey Knight, and right now the entire chapter of Grey Knights, plus elements from others, are above the planet right now, ready to invade  :wink: 
.

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## revan4559

Sundays update will be up between 8-9 PM GMT+0(England) time so you should have enough time vlad.

People who still need to post:
Anfo
Komanko
Lord Ramo
Nightlord92


----------



## komanko

will have it ready


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Sorry for the delay but i was abit busy and was hoping anfo, farseer and nightlord could get a post up before i updated. Anyway the next update will be Sunday(i prefer to keep this a sunday rp).


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow and the following need to post:

Farseer
Nightlord
Lord Ramo
Anfo
Komanko


----------



## revan4559

Extending deadline to tomorrow to give Nightlord92 and Farseer enough time to post. Also like to say a Welcome back to Deathbringer.


----------



## komanko

Welcome back Deathy


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. The Update will be on Sunday(27th). If you were wondering we have 3 rounds of the blood tournament left(including this one) before you all receive your first major gifts along with moving along with the story line.


----------



## revan4559

Extending deadline to wednesday so the following can post:

Farseer Dav
Nightlord
Anfo
Komanko

Nightlord you NEED to post as you have missed the last 2 updates.


----------



## komanko

I told you, still a bit sick but I think I'll manage to pull it off later today.


----------



## BlackGuard

*Character Sheet*
*Name:* Vermaas Anar

*Age:* 356 (approx.)

*Appearance:* Vermaas' armor is much the same as his Chapter's -- the Sons of Vengence. His armor is a dark blue hue with red striplings and a red helmet. His height is typical of an Astartes while his build boasts no unnatural strengths. For all intents and purposes he is a typical Astartes, perhaps a bit too typical.

*Personality:* Hailing from the Sons of Vengeance, Vermaas' desire for power has grown steadily ever since the Chapter's fall during the Obscuran Uprisings in late M34. His only true goal is to serve the Dark Gods well enough that one day they may elevate him to Princedom. He is calculating and relatively quiet, except in battle when he knows boldness and strength will ultimately decide the victor of any contest of arms. 

*Background:* The fall of the Sons of Vengeance was a disaster for the Imperium of Man. At the time Vermaas was but a mere Battle-Brother who followed the orders of those above him. He noticed the gradual fall of the Chapter, its dictates to the civilian populace the desire to oust the Free Council, initially out of a desire to secure the world for the Emperor, but ultimately this changed to become the Chapter's desire to dominate the system for itself. The Silver Guard were there as well, Vermaas barley remembers them.

The entire campaign was both an incredible success and failure, for they fell from the Emperor's light and Vermaas chose to embrace the darkness of the Chaos Gods rather than face the shame of what his chapter had done. There he began his quest for power and knowledge, delving ever deeper into the mysteries of the Warp even as his warband, which consisted of roughly half of Fourth Company, pillaged the sectors around the intial uprising. Once the Imperium responded, Vermaas realized that neither chapter had the ability to conquor the Imperium or hold any of it. His warband suffered horrific losses at the hands of the Corpse-God's lapdogs and only Vermaas and barley three squads worth of Sons made it to safety within the Warp.

They were meagre players in the power-games of the Eye of Terror and the Maelstrom, they often sold themselves out to which planetary warlord could supply them with ammunition, sacrifices, and knowledge. Many a warlord died at the hands of Vermaas, many a forbidden tome was revealed to him, and much blood was sacrificed by him to the Brothers in the Darkness. Though as it often the case of war, the occasional lucky shot here, the surprise ambush there, the occasional warlord trying to betray them over there and soon Vermaas' warband was reduced to but a handful. 

He abandoned them upon the Daemon World of Gratimus, left in the only warp-capable ship as they were overwhelmed by the local population. He could hear their curses to him in his mind and he merely smiled. The Sons of Vengeance were gone, the Chapter but a fragment of its former strength -- they would never conquor a world, much less establish a meaningful empire. No, not even the Chaos Legions under Abaddon had done so great a deed.

There was only one prize worth the effort, worth the sacrifice, worth the potential damnation -- Daemonhood.

*Chapter/Legion:* The Sons of Vengeance

*Weapons:* Standard-Pattern Astartes Bolter (Chaos-Conversion), Ceremonial Sword, Krak and Melta Gernades

*Equipment:* Mk. VII Power Armor (Chaos-Conversion)

Edit: For ease of classification. He is a Chaos Tactical Marine -- Undivided.


----------



## revan4559

Right im pushing the update deadline to Friday.

Anfo and Nightlord92 you two NEED to post as we are all waiting on you. If you havent posted by friday then i cant promise that you two will get an update.


----------



## komanko

Revan, so did blackguard join the RP?


----------



## revan4559

yes he has, he will be added in next update.


----------



## Tolethmemnos

Upon the request of my younger sibling (You annoyance Revan GRRRRR! ^^) i seek to join this Chaos roleplay with a character of my own, of course that will only be with the allowance of the others already within the roleplay at current. 

Name: Charir'Kothar
Age: 325
Appearance: A near nine foot tall Chaos Astartes, Clad in the barely recognisable set of Mark III power armour, now heavily mutated it seems with a covering of almost red draconic scales, with the entire set fused together in its entirety except for the rather draconic visaged helmet, that constantly spews forth a series of sparks mixed with smoke based upon the intensity of the chaos marines breathing. Two large curved horns push backwards from the Draconic type helm of the 'Dragon warrior' as such.

Personality: Exactly as one would expect having come from the Warband of the Dragon Warriors, Slow to anger and yet when angered like a tulumtuous inferno that takes a great deal of time to die down in intensity.

Background: A relatively young Chaos Space Marine, A product some would whisper those centuries ago of the Daemonculuba, the Daemonic brood mothers of the newly reinforced chaos space marine legions using the stolen gene-seed of loyalist chapters. Little is known about his time within the Warband of the Dragon Warriors, only that he barely escaped from them with his life and power armoured form intact, having dared the wrath of the higher echelons with his more...insistent methods of torture upon the captured Astartes of the Black Dragon Chapter, such as the consumption of still living flesh from the forms of their bodies, the removal of certain organs before burning them with the mutated gland held within his body, allowing him rather then to spit acid, but flame instead. But this trait was of the norm for any of the Dragon Warriors warband. Since his exile, he had wandered through different warbands of other Chaos Lords, sometimes hiring his services for the simple enjoyment of slaughter. Yet now will come a choice for this Chaos Space Marine, the product of a daemonic spawning, what will it make of itself...? Only time will tell.

Chapter/Legion: Dragon Warriors Chaos Warband - Exiled

Weapons: Bolter with Bladed Combat attachment to the underslung part of the weapon, festooned with Chaotic symbols of all of the Chaos gods upon its mechanical form. Claw like attatchments upon his power armoured fingers. 
Equipment: Mark III Power Armour - Dragon Warriors Livery (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dragon_Warriors)


----------



## komanko

lol, toleth, I know what you mean when you say annoyance. I feel your pain XD.

Anyway, Revan I got AoD out of my way for now so I'll flesh out a post soon (I only woke up.) and then I'll go to finish Aloa.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be on Sunday the 10th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is on sunday, those who haven't posted need to post.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. As usual the next update will be next sunday 17th.


----------



## Necrosis

Tzeentch demands that I return to the rp!


----------



## komanko

Tzeentch bless you my favorite backstabbing apprentice


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> Tzeentch demands that I return to the rp!


I'll add you in during the next update is that is ok?


----------



## Necrosis

revan4559 said:


> I'll add you in during the next update is that is ok?


If it is Tzeentch will, I shall not complain.

In English: That sounds fine.


----------



## cameron the pillager

Name:kizak lizen
Age (roughly) 296
Appearance:tall almost 8 foot has short black hair and pure black eyes with extremly pale skin he still wares his night lords armour proudly 
Personality:slightly insane but compleatly loyal he is addicted to finding his legion that he was lost from he is loves fighting but not straight on he prefers to attack from shadows and loves the confusion on his victims faces when he strikes 
Background:He was lost from his chapter on a battlefeild when he was mortaly wounded he was later discoverd by a group of ultramarines scouts who did not recognise him as a heritic and gave him some scout armour while they braught him back to there small out post where he was helped by a medic servitator once it was done he grabbed a bolt pistol and shot it dead before grasping a chainsword and slaughtering the scouts and putting on his repaired armour and escaping in a stolen ship
Chapter/Legion:Night lords
Weapons:Bolt pistol,chainsword,bolter
Equipment:Mark 5 power armour,Frag/Krak gernades


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm sorry Cameron the Pillager, but the background of Lizen is a little bit far-fetched. I mean, I know they are Scouts, but they would have surely noticed the marks of chaos on his armour, the night lords symbol, and even if they hadn't recgonised his insignia, when the Scouts brought him back to the outpost there would have no doubt been other Ultramarines there (such as Chaplains, standard battle-brothers) who would have no doubt recgonised him and shot him there and then.

Also, I don't know about you, but Mortally wounded... you don't survive from that.


----------



## komanko

All you say is true B_O_k but need I remind you that you are not the one who makes the decision here ?

I won't say that what you said is not correct though XD


----------



## revan4559

cameron the pillager said:


> Name:kizak lizen
> Age (roughly) 296
> Appearance:tall almost 8 foot has short black hair and pure black eyes with extremly pale skin he still wares his night lords armour proudly
> Personality:slightly insane but compleatly loyal he is addicted to finding his legion that he was lost from he is loves fighting but not straight on he prefers to attack from shadows and loves the confusion on his victims faces when he strikes
> Background:He was lost from his chapter on a battlefeild when he was mortaly wounded he was later discoverd by a group of ultramarines scouts who did not recognise him as a heritic and gave him some scout armour while they braught him back to there small out post where he was helped by a medic servitator once it was done he grabbed a bolt pistol and shot it dead before grasping a chainsword and slaughtering the scouts and putting on his repaired armour and escaping in a stolen ship
> Chapter/Legion:Night lords
> Weapons:Bolt pistol,chainsword,bolter
> Equipment:Mark 5 power armour,Frag/Krak gernades


I would suggest listening to Bane of Kings as he has been in the roleplay from teh start. Its great you wish to join and i would suggest to make your character suitable, spend some time talking with Myself, Bane of Kings, Komanko, Deathbringer or Farseer Daveleth(sp?) as we can help you out alot.


----------



## komanko

If you need help, add me on messenger, [email protected], or sent me a PM.

Edit by Grammar Nazi: Its send*.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Close, revan, even I can't spell it sometimes. But thank you for including me in the list of big-wigs. :laugh:

Yes, I would agree about the background. It is pretty much, well, almost totally, far-fetched, and you singly slaughtering an entire out-post filled with Ultramarines... hmmm. And then stealing a ship? By yourself? Flying a starship alone? Good job there. (Or, as my first spelling mistake read, "god job".) 

But why were the Ultramarines there? What happened in the battle that made you lost? See some of the character sheets written by other people here, I'm pretty sure they could fit your entire sheet into their background at _least_ once. If that is the only moment in your character's entire history that is worth reporting, then he's hardly going to be as old as a Night Lord. 

Not wanting to be a dick here, but I know the only way to make a point clear is to, well, make it _firmly_. I may have gone slightly over-firm here, but I'm afraid your character sheet doesn't look like much thought has particularly gone into it. This is one of my favourite parts of the entire RP experience, creating a character, and I don't know about you, but from this it looks like you're totally uninterested and just want to get into the action. That's all well and good, but not for other people. They need to be able to use your sheet for reference, and most likely you will too! So when that sheet is _that_ sheet, you've got your work cut out for you.

/rant

I'm sorry if I came across like a total **** then. I will not hesitate to fully apologise should you have taken personal offence, cameron, because that was completely unintended. But sometimes it's hard to see the good person you undoubtedly are when all I have to base it on is this character sheet.


EDIT: Sorry if I over-stepped my boundaries, here, revan. It is of course up to you who partakes in this RP, not me.


----------



## revan4559

Update is sunday and quite alot of you still need to post. So get going xD, so far i think only Bane of Kings and maybe one other have posted.


----------



## komanko

I will post today or tomorrow morning noon


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow and EVERYONE except Bane of Kings and Blackguard need to post.


----------



## Necrosis

Everyone? Even me?


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> Everyone? Even me?


your being re-added tomorrow so you dont need to post just yet.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. As usual the update is next friday. Necrosis ive added you back in now so you can post.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oooh yummy, 300 marines, 100 raptors, 400 cultists, and 10 predators. :laugh:

Time to start thinking big. :grin:


----------



## revan4559

I've also updated it on the huge info sheet i have.

In total the warband(including modeus's hidden stuff) numbers at 4066, thats marines, cultists, vehicles(dreads, preds, raiders), daemons ect.

Farseer, weapon wise you are completely set so dont be expected any new weapons XD armour though Mark VIII, Artificer or Terminator is the only thing you can get, but those wont be for awhile yet.

Same to you Deathbringer, weapon wise you set at 1 plasma gun, 3 chainswords, a flamer and a servo claw.


----------



## Necrosis

> As you stand there thinking the arena door on the opposite side of you opens and an Iron Warrior steps out wielding two bolt pistols along with having a shock-maul strapped to the right side of your hip.


This is confusing me, does that mean he has a shock maul or do I have a shock-maul?


----------



## revan4559

the marine has a shock-maul. i miss typed that, ill edit that now.


----------



## BlackGuard

My apologies to everyone -- over the weekend my house had a power outage which somehow managed to fry parts of my computer. As a result I need to rebuild some parts of it. 

The process will take a week or two and then I will be back.

Apologies for the trouble.

- BlackGuard


----------



## revan4559

Update is sunday, everyone except Bane of Kings and BlackGuard need to post aka:

Farseer
Necrosis
Komanko
Deathbringer
Lord Ramo
Toleth'Memnos


----------



## Necrosis

I've been feeling some want sick, so I won't be making a post for a few days, sorry guys.


----------



## revan4559

Necrosis said:


> I've been feeling some want sick, so I won't be making a post for a few days, sorry guys.


Im going to extend it to next sunday, so everyone has time to post. SOOOOO

Update will be NEXT sunday May 1st.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow. If you havent posted then you need to.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll post this evening


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up. As usual next update is next Sunday.


----------



## Necrosis

Don't I still have a bolter that I stole from a chaos space marine that was killed from the huge spawn that I had to fight.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow. If you havent posted then you need to.


----------



## Lord Ramo

will make up a post later today


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension till Wednesday.


----------



## revan4559

Update extended back to the normal sunday so if you havent posted then you need to. So update is Sunday 14th.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update is Sunday 22nd.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended until next Sunday(29th) as Necrosis, Lord Ramo and Deathbringer need to post.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Okay, I just got an invite here so I'm not exactly sure what is going on- I've generally lost interesting in roleplay simply because I've always got something I gotta get done somewhere, but hell, I'll give it a spin since it's summer and I can probably squeeze something out every so often.

Regardless, I still have no idea what's going on. Might somebody lend me a hand?


----------



## komanko

If none will explain I will, but tomorrow cause I am tired atm. Sorry about this


----------



## High_Seraph

Name: Ridoranaa

Age: 500

Personality: Ridoranaa is always jovial even to servants of the other Gods. However if you insult or slight Nurgle he will act cooly towards you.

Appearance: Ridoranaa stands at an average height for an astartes. His eyes eyes are a deep emerald green. His face is largely untouched by Nurgle except for the left cheek and neck which are covered in rot and disease.

Background: Follwoing orders was his life Ridoranaa served the false emperor and his chapter without a thought otherwise. When the Black Consuls' Fourth Company was dispatched to Cambia VII to put down a rebellion. Ridoranaa and his squad were deployed using a drop-pod. Hitting the flank of the rebellions march they pushed towards their rendevous with the 2nd Assault Squad. When they neared their target a massive ambush caused the ten marines to take cover.

However this was a trap as they took cover plaugebearer's attacked from the rear. A plaguebearer's weapond hit Ridoranaa on the left cheek causing him incrediable pain before he collapsed as infection fought his immune system. The squad's sergeant called for assistance from the assault squad as more members were brought down by the demons weapons. When they arrived they fought a bloody battle saving Ridoranaa and his squad as the Sergeant was the only one unwounded at that time. Rushing back to the medicae the fallen members heard a voice that offered to take away the pain they were feeling. Ridoranaa was the first to accept.

Rising to thier feet the nine marines overran the medicea and fled. Helping the traitors they stole a light transport and made for the Maelstrom. Hiding there for several decades they fought for one cuase then the next. Ridoranaa left for the Eye of Terrorto look for the Death Guard with some of his brothers. Eventually finding the Chaos Lord Garrond and his compliment of Nurgle warriors Ridoranaa oathed to fight for him. 250 years have passed and Ridoranaa has been made a bodygaurd of the Nurgle champion of Garrond.

Equipment: Mark 6 armour diseased and rusted, Bolt pistol and Combat sword dripping with poison, Blight Grenades.

God: Nurgle

Chapter: Black Consuls

Revan oked it but I forgot to save it so had to retype it.


----------



## komanko

ohhh a nurgleite...  finally some diversity 

Anyway, I am extremely tired as I just came back from a concert (The Fading an Israeli melodic death metal band if anyone is interested), sooooo I will write the summery tomorrow I guess.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next sunday as usual. Welcome back to Nightlord92/Ghazan, Welcome to High_Seraph, and Chimera ill pm you about what is going on by the end of today. At the moment i need to finish updating another thread that i am running.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow, if you havent posted then you need to.


----------



## komanko

lol its the first time that I have not heard this 20 + times via messenger first XD
Anyway, will get mine hopefully today.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next sunday 12th.


----------



## Necrosis

*Slams head on the wall*
Damn I was going to post yesterday. I seem to have forgotten.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow so if you need to post then i suggest you do so asap.


----------



## komanko

Will have mine up today.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 19th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow. If you need to post then i suggest you do asap.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended by another week as only 2 people posted.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I have NEARLY finished my bloody exams (just...one...more....) and apologise for being unable to get onto Heresy to contact you, revan. Please consider me able to post for the next update, whenever it happens. Assuming you'll still have old Vlad Bo'reath'kor (yes, I can spell his name with all those apostrophes even after learning all of chemistry!) I'd love to come back (again!).


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow so you will be added back in then. Hopefully everyone will have posted so i can update.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Cheers revan! I look forward to it.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, next update will be Sunday 3rd.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmm, I can't remember how many troops I have revan. I'm sure I will have summed it up in one of my last posts, but if you have a record somewhere that'd be wonderful. Last I remember doing is sending them all to Modeus' ruined base and repairing it all. 

Also, may I assume all the repairs and re-fortification is done by now? I've been gone for two months real-time so that should be plenty of time for a huge taskforce of cultists to rebuild some defences in roleplay-time. :grin:


----------



## revan4559

only a few hours have passed in the roleplay. As for your troops:

Troops: 100 Chaos Raptors, 300 Chaos marines, 400 Cultists, 10 Chaos Predators.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Cheers! That's lovely.

Ok, if only a few hours have gone (jeez guys I'm gone for two minutes and what happens... :laugh: ) then the repairs won't be yet finished, But well underway considering the number of workers.


----------



## komanko

No one said that your workers are competent maybe most of them are mentally handicapped which makes sense while considering that most of them are cultists.


----------



## revan4559

They are normal marines and Cultists, not Imperial Fists or Iron Warriors(well some could be i cant remember) so no instantly rebuilding.


----------



## Necrosis

I'm stuck on my post, I'm unsure what to say or do.


----------



## revan4559

Wander around the hanger within the fortress looking for someone of the dark Mechanicum or look for the Tech-Commander who will then direct you to one, then go up to the DM priest and ask for what alterations he can do to your armour and body. Does that help Necrosis?


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. As usual the next update will be Sunday 10th.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm on holiday and am limitited to my cousin's iPad for Internet acess, meaning it's hard to type long posts - so I'll update when I get back on Saturday or early Sunday.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow so if you haven't posted then i suggest you do.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended until next sunday as: Komanko, Farseer, Deathbringer still need to post.


----------



## revan4559

Do you want me to update for the 3 of you? As i really need 4 people to post to continue so that means either: Komanko, Lord Ramo, Farseer or Deathbringer needs to post.


----------



## deathbringer

im on it
halfway through a post
just need to get the word document with the info you gave me to finish the post but am currently in work
finish in 30 mins though


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll be away for a couple of weeks as of the following Monday, so don't expect me to be posting any time during those two weeks.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am midway through my post, gotta a lot of rps to finally post in, work has been really hectic this week.


----------



## revan4559

I'll be busy until friday 22nd so the update will be up then.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be tomorrow, if you need to post then i suggest you do asap.


----------



## komanko

Update will be done tomorrow. It will be up by 8pm GMT time tomorrow.

(As usual I am the messenger).


----------



## revan4559

The update is now finally up. Next update will be Sunday 31st.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended until Next Sunday.(6th or 7th i think?)


----------



## revan4559

Ignore the deadline extension as ive decided to do something different.

I am stopping the action thread as at the moment very few people have posted in it, this however doesn't mean the roleplay is stopping. I am actually moving it onto ARTGAC PART II in a seperate recruitment and action thread. Those who wish to continue then either pm me or check out the new recruitment thread. I hope you enjoyed part one and will continue in part II.

Reasons for why i have stopped it: We are about 95% the way through part one anyway and it is very hard to bring in new players when you are almost finished so im moving onto doing ARTGAC part II where new players can join in if they want to. If your wondering where the new recruitment thread is it is here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1039045#post1039045


----------

